# Dropping Google



## Null (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm just going to post an email I sent to save myself some time.

In short, Google Analytics (what I was using to track sessions to know what pages were active or not) was a Google tool that could use your Google Account session data to track your KF activity with your Google Account. A Googler, Liz Fong-Jones, has gone hostile on us so I don't feel comfortable having that data available to Google anymore.

---


This fucking psychotic tranny is really mad at me and it may tie into
Damore's lawsuit. I believe they are actively trying to tie me and the
KF to Damore.

Whenever we get mentioned in a major publication (an unsettlingly common
occurrence now) I get tons of pings like "ha ha isn't this funny".


Wired mentioned us recently.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-dirty-war-over-diversity-inside-google.38835/

Pertinent quote:
"Google site reliability engineer Liz Fong-Jones, a trans woman, says
she was the target of harassment, including violent threats and
degrading slurs based on gender identity, race, and sexual orientation.
More than a dozen pages of personal information about another employee
were posted to Kiwi Farms, which New York has called “the web’s biggest
community of stalkers.”"


Liz Fong-Jones is a tranny, but it's a name I now immediately recognize.
She/he/they show up in Damore's initial complaint and is directly named.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/james-damore-et-al-v-google-llc-2017.38208/page-3#post-2942507

Pertinent quote:
LF-J: "Frankly, I could care less about being 'unfair' to [edited to
add: cisgender, straight, able-bodied, wealthy] white men. You already
have all the advantages in the world."


But we go back months before this.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/2017-08-18-liz-fong-jones-harassing-people-for-hosting-my-email.33411/


LF-J is a tranny and all trannies are in one big cult. Basically, if you
know a two trannies, they probably know each other at most by two
degrees of separation. We had drawn some heat from Greta Gustava, the
trans leader of a trans-only 501(c)3 called "Trans LifeLine", an
unaccredited suicide prevention hotline which has a less-than 10% pickup
rate (we tested it over months, which is why Greta hates us).

After failing to shut down the KF, and personally showing up at my house
to try and intimidate me, Greta apparently got fellow tranny LF-J to try
help.

The KF's email server (and indeed, the email server I am using to send
this) is located in the Netherlands, and by the nature of the email
protocol, the IP has to be exposed. Our website's IP is obfuscated by
Cloudflare. However, to find the true host of a website, a common work
around is to see where the email host is. Most people who host their
own email are too lazy to pick a different provider so it's an easy
way to completely bypass Cloudflare. LF-J assumed, falsely, my email
server hosted the KF and sent a complaint.


Not only did they send that complaint, they sent it from
lizf@google.com. Getting @google.com emails like this scares the fuck
out of small VPS providers, and they forwarded it to me to deal with.
When this happened, I of course posted it and made fun of LF-J, going so
far as to tell them to stop all contact because I am considering their
attacks on me harassment. LF-J's only comment on this was on their
Twitter feed, warning people not to send complaints to the VPS provider
because they forward the emails.

This did stop them, but months later after the Damore thing pops up and
I point out I recognized LF-J in our thread on the topic. Then, weeks
later, we get namedropped by Wired in a piece directly regarding LF-J's
"harassment". Harassment, of course, which is so far only a natural
reaction to their own behavior.


So take that for what it's worth. It's obvious this person is shaking
the tree against both Damore and the KF, and doing it under Google's banner.


----------



## AJ 447 (Jan 26, 2018)

Do we have a thread on Liz Fong-Jones yet? I only remember her from being friendly with Greta and Pajeet.


----------



## Near (Jan 26, 2018)

Trannies were a mistake


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2018)

Good, and fuck this psychotic cunt.  Google is pure evil at this point, and should be considered an enemy to anyone who even remotely cares about freedom of speech.

They're also racists.

They should all die and burn in Hell.

Jiz Long-Fones, you have made many permanent enemies.  You will die and burn in Hell.



Null said:


> This did stop them, but months later after the Damore thing pops up and
> I point out I recognized LF-J in our thread on the topic. Then, weeks
> later, we get namedropped by Wired in a piece directly regarding LF-J's
> "harassment". Harassment, of course, which is so far only a natural
> reaction to their own behavior.



Funny how them facing a lawsuit about their own endemic and pervasive racist policies is what gets this cunt to wake up again and start harassing the site.  We hadn't even said a word about this worthless fucking cunt before this.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Jan 26, 2018)

Here we go again!


----------



## skiddlez (Jan 26, 2018)

RIP Comic Sans, 1/26/18

nevar 4get


----------



## Tetra (Jan 26, 2018)

Null said:


> After failing to shut down the KF, and personally showing up at my house
> to try and intimidate me



So a bunch of trannies showed up at your home? lmao


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 26, 2018)

Glad to hear it's happening.

Stupid non techie question. If in theory someone using goggle search puts a cow name in do we still show up?

I know a few big name cows our results were top 3 if not first.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 26, 2018)

Optimus Prime said:


> Here we go again!


Same old shit again!


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> Glad to hear it's happening.
> 
> Stupid non techie question. If in theory someone using goggle search puts a cow name in do we still show up?
> 
> I know a few big name cows our results were top 3 if not first.



Track that shit.  The moment Google is visibly dumping results from here for some reason other than the EU bullshit which is usually why we get dropped, it's immediately a huge news story.

So do that shit Google.

Let this tranny cunt drive your brand name into a stink ditch even more.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 26, 2018)

Tetraphobia said:


> So a bunch of trannies showed up at your home? lmao



Just one actually. Well I guess he's technically big enough to be three.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Jan 26, 2018)

Let's start manipulating those DuckDuckGo page rankings.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jan 26, 2018)

They were always evil as they wanted to trade your information for revenue. That was always their buisness model which they pitch to investors in their infacy.


----------



## WEEDle (Jan 26, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> RIP Comic Sans, 1/26/18
> 
> nevar 4get





Spoiler: Don't worry, it will live on in our hearts and minds.












Fuck Troogle!


----------



## Namesarehardtocomeupwith (Jan 26, 2018)

So who's more likely to end up on suicide watch? The crazy trannies at google or their pr department?


----------



## OgreSan (Jan 26, 2018)

The "I could care less" email that Liz Fong fella stated is triggering 

That's a statement saying you have cares left anyway.

"I couldn't care less" is the correct phrasing.

The Fuck Google? Why do you hire these losers?


----------



## BubbleButt (Jan 26, 2018)

Fuckin' Joogle.


----------



## AJ 447 (Jan 26, 2018)

Tetraphobia said:


> So a bunch of trannies showed up at your home? lmao


Imagine this beast staking out your home, with knives and possibly a crossbow. Our dear Leader (and his mother) have been through so much.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 26, 2018)

Trannies are irrational and chimping out, news at 11


Null said:


> After failing to shut down the KF, and personally showing up at my house
> to try and intimidate me,



Sorry you have to deal with this, nool. Build a moat and fill it with makeup remover. They won't go near it.


----------



## JB 236 (Jan 26, 2018)

Man, its almost like this tranny is mentally ill!


----------



## NQ 952 (Jan 26, 2018)

Has anyone else noticed a significant crossover between cows and being absolutely fucking insane?


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 26, 2018)

At this point, Poogle is more like it.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2018)

Namesarehardtocomeupwith said:


> So who's more likely to end up on suicide watch? The crazy trannies at google or their pr department?



I guess it depends on when, in a year or two, or maybe longer, some court gets to decide on dueling motions for summary judgment by both parties.  If any claims at all by Damore and/or the class survive, Google is going to shit its pants and try to come up with settlement terms.

(If none do, it goes to appeal and there's another year or so of waiting.)



LordKaT said:


> Has anyone else noticed a significant crossover between cows and being absolutely fucking insane?



Dude, being a lolcow and being insane are coterminous.  It's part of the definition of a lolcow that you're fucking insane.



emspex said:


> Imagine this beast staking out your home, with knives and possibly a crossbow. Our dear Leader (and his mother) have been through so much.
> View attachment 367110



Horrifying monsters like this are why there are Stand Your Ground laws.  Even in states without that, Castle Doctrine generally would allow you to shoot such a thing if it tried to invade your home and murder you.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 26, 2018)

Warsmith Kroeger said:


> Man, its almost like all trannies are mentally ill!


Ftfy


----------



## BillionaireBrat (Jan 26, 2018)

I would suggesting switching to Brave. Brave is a good little search engine and it was made by a guy who left Firefox because of his concerns for free speech


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2018)

Null said:


> In short, Google Analytics (what I was using to track sessions to know what pages were active or not) was a Google tool that could use your Google Account session data to track your KF activity with your Google Account.



Google Analytics was already blocking any of us who use a VPN anyway.

I'm pretty sure I posted about that before.


----------



## TheScooper (Jan 26, 2018)

emspex said:


> Imagine this beast staking out your home, with knives and possibly a crossbow. Our dear Leader (and his mother) have been through so much.
> View attachment 367110


Jeebus Christo that scared the shit out of me.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Jan 26, 2018)

@Null  are you a true  florida man do you have a gun?


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2018)

DICKPICSRUS said:


> @Null  are you a true  florida man do you have a gun?



He's posted a picture but he should probably have multiple guns and routinely practice with them.


----------



## Null (Jan 26, 2018)

DICKPICSRUS said:


> @Null  are you a true  florida man do you have a gun?


Had a H&K VP9 that I left in Florida when I moved



AnOminous said:


> He's posted a picture but he should probably have multiple guns and routinely practice with them.


Going to get a shotgun again soon I think


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm convinced Jonathon Hills was hired by Google to investigate others activities through his Buddha Hotline.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Jan 26, 2018)

Null said:


> Had a H&K VP9 that I left in Florida when I moved
> 
> 
> Going to get a shotgun again soon I think




Why didn't  you take  it


----------



## JB 236 (Jan 26, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> Ftfy



man that was the joke  he is mentally ill because he is a tranny!


----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 26, 2018)

look at this brave womyn standing up for her rights!
she's oh so brave and beautiful


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 26, 2018)

Flustercuck said:


> look at this brave womyn standing up for her rights!
> she's oh so brave and beautiful



I'm confused.  You linked a picture of a dog???


----------



## JB 236 (Jan 26, 2018)

Miring the cheek and japline though.

Edit: keeping it as it is but I meant jawline


----------



## Null (Jan 26, 2018)

The resemblance to Robert Z'Dar is truly uncanny.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jan 26, 2018)

emspex said:


> Imagine this beast staking out your home, with knives and possibly a crossbow. Our dear Leader (and his mother) have been through so much.
> View attachment 367110


That's some accurate jewelry


----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 26, 2018)

also here's the woman that wrote the wired article


----------



## MaddieNolan (Jan 26, 2018)

Wow, the more time I spend on here, the more I realize that we are doomed.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 26, 2018)

MaddieNolan said:


> Wow, the more time I spend on here, the more I realize that we are doomed.



Welcome to the Kali Yuga, brother


----------



## I'm Yogurt (Jan 26, 2018)

Fuck Google and trannies.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2018)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> I'm confused.  You linked a picture of a dog???



That's not a dog.  Not even a bitch.  That's a MAN baby!


----------



## frozenrunner (Jan 26, 2018)

Flustercuck said:


> also here's the woman that wrote the wired article


> problem glasses
Every time.


----------



## Cilleystring (Jan 26, 2018)

Looking at the recent employees of Google gives me mixed feelings. I don't know if I should feel confident that I'm not that fucked up and therefore have a shot at getting a good job, or if I need to become more fucked up to get said job. 

That picture of him/her whatever they wanna be called this week is pretty unsettling, but that one Kevin Batman picture (with the ropes) is still giving me nightmares. Good God Google


----------



## Spicy Hog (Jan 26, 2018)

Null said:


> After failing to shut down the KF, and personally showing up at my house
> to try and intimidate me, Greta apparently got fellow tranny LF-J to try
> help.


That's fucking ridiculous but isn't this what you buy land mines at the army surplus store for?


----------



## Cato (Jan 26, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Track that shit.  The moment Google is visibly dumping results from here for some reason other than the EU bullshit which is usually why we get dropped, it's immediately a huge news story.
> 
> So do that shit Google.
> 
> Let this tranny cunt drive your brand name into a stink ditch even more.



Unfortunately I sort of doubt that would garner much public outrage, given the way that any media coverage on the matter would be sure to characterize this site.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 26, 2018)

Most of the media practically glorifies and exalts trannies while conveniently leaving out how mentally fucked up they are in a myriad of ways, not necessarily just being trans per se.  If you see a trans person, steer clear, dollars to donuts they're riddled with more body thetans than a depressed newly recruited scientologist.


----------



## Null (Jan 26, 2018)

Flustercuck said:


> also here's the woman that wrote the wired article


That is definitely a dude. @zedkissed60


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 26, 2018)

The Damore lawsuit was apparently more triggering then thought.


----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 26, 2018)

Null said:


> That is definitely a dude. @zedkissed60


that was exactly my thought, especially after seeing the picture of "her" here


----------



## OgreSan (Jan 26, 2018)

emspex said:


> Imagine this beast staking out your home, with knives and possibly a crossbow. Our dear Leader (and his mother) have been through so much.
> View attachment 367110


We need a level nine paladin to slay this bog witch


----------



## Florence (Jan 26, 2018)

Null said:


> That is definitely a dude. @zedkissed60


I think it’s a woman, but it’s got the exact same hair & glasses combo you find on most troons.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2018)

Cilleystring said:


> Looking at the recent employees of Google gives me mixed feelings. I don't know if I should feel confident that I'm not that fucked up and therefore have a shot at getting a good job, or if I need to become more fucked up to get said job.



I have been on the Internet a long fucking time.  I remember when if you looked up the people who ran most of the sites on the Internet, they were a bunch of fucking white males, and quite often wore military uniforms.  So if you broke into their shit and fucked up their systems, you were messing with The Man, and you could feel proud about that.  Not that I ever did that.  No seriously I didn't.  Not that anyone ever proved anyway.

Now they're a bunch of goddamn troons.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 26, 2018)

Why would a Google tranny have to care so much about an obscure site with just only 1000+ active users daily? 

Oh yeah... :autism:


----------



## CWCchange (Jan 26, 2018)

What the hell is a "site reliability engineer?"

Diversity hires, amirite?


----------



## m0rnutz (Jan 26, 2018)

So what you're basically saying is this troon is potentially guilty of infringing privacy by using their employer's services as a means of snooping through user email inboxes for kiwifarms content and potentially doxing them all in the future.

Isn't that technically illegal? Google would be stupid to try and cover that up if it got out.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 26, 2018)

It's great to be having my shitposts read by all the liberal media when they call out the Kiwifarms as being a bunch of Nazi stalkers who shoot up schools.


----------



## Skeletor (Jan 26, 2018)

I only use Ask Jeeves when I need to find shit on the internet.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2018)

Null said:


> That is definitely a dude. @zedkissed60



That is the dudest dude that ever duded.

Seriously, this dude personally wrote the Book of Duderonomy.



Skeealator said:


> I only use Ask Jeeves when I need to find shit on the internet.



0/10 not even near even being a trap.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 26, 2018)

Alan Pardew said:


> Why would a Google tranny have to care so much about an obscure site with just only 1000+ active users daily?
> 
> Oh yeah... :autism:



When you think you are perfect and its your god given right to share that perfection with everyone and bask in their adulation, the fact that there are 1,000 people on in obscure site mocking you is highly problematic and needs to be stopped by any and all means. 

And these are the people running the most influential company on the internet.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 26, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> That is the dudest dude that ever duded.



A black dude disguised as an Asian dude disguised as a trooncaster?


----------



## Mellorine (Jan 26, 2018)

I feel like every other week brings a new reason I absolutely love this place.



Edit:


Flustercuck said:


> look at this brave womyn standing up for her rights!
> she's oh so brave and beautiful



I'd bet money that's a "slave" collar.


----------



## ASoulMan (Jan 26, 2018)

GET EM DEAR LEADER!!!!


----------



## keksz (Jan 26, 2018)

Null said:


> This fucking psychotic tranny is really mad at me and it may tie into Damore's lawsuit



Real talk though: Kiwi Farms and the Damore lawsuit have absolutely no shared grounds whatsoever, do they? I mean, outside of a psedonazi tranny SJW's wet dreams of putting all of the non-inclusive cisgendered people in a single hyperbolic room and gas all of us together at once?



CWCchange said:


> What the hell is a "site reliability engineer?"



Actually that's a pretty big deal when you're working with massive scale websites and web infrastructure like Google, Amazon or CloudFare. Probably pays a fuckton a year too if you're good.


----------



## smackpops (Jan 26, 2018)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> I'm confused.  You linked a picture of a dog???


you are what you eat.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 26, 2018)

Listen, cislords, I'm gonna make you an offer you can't refuse.  Me, Betty "The Bulge" Badaracco and Matilda "Man-Hands" Malone, and all the rest of the girls, we don't like much the cut of your jib.  Now  maybe if you just put on this pussy hat and donate to our progressive charity of choice, we might be willing to look the other way... while you get to walk away.   Capiche?


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 26, 2018)

This just makes the software endorsement thread even more important

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/software-endorsements.38657/


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm ready for the Tranny Holocaust tbh.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2018)

Mellorine said:


> I feel like every other week brings a new reason I absolutely love this place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That thing wants you to call it "Liz."  It wants to be able to call the cops on you and have you arrested if you refuse to ignore reality and call this thing a "she" despite every instinct of humanity.


----------



## keksz (Jan 26, 2018)

Also kudos to @Null for implementing the changes so fast and potentially keeping us safe from getting dox by malicious rogue Google employees (which at this point is a given, unfortunately). There's probably not much to be done about previous tracking records but at least you did as best you could at this point in a timeframe that Intel could learn a thing or two from, honestly


----------



## Collections Agent (Jan 26, 2018)

Why can't we all just get along?

Why is it always people trying to weaponize their jobs or positions instead of just saying hello and trying to get to know us?


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 26, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> That thing wants you to call it "Liz."  It wants to be able to call the cops on you and have you arrested if you refuse to ignore reality and call this thing a "she" despite every instinct of humanity.



These people get a thrill (both in excitment and erotically) the idea of "transgressing" social norms and not only that, but "transgressing" reality and creating a whole new one in its place.  That's why all this shit comes as a package deal, the hair, the glasses, the radical far left almost trancedental politics.  It's why they obsess over celebrating period blood and anything coming out of a vagina that isn't a baby.  Give enough time and enough victories they'll eventually worship not merely the anus but excretion and the act of excretion as something to be venerated and not pathologized, associating it with creation instead of filth.


----------



## FunnY (Jan 26, 2018)

I guess Google did a bad TRANS action this year so far.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Jan 26, 2018)

Mellorine said:


> I'd bet money that's a "slave" collar.


I hope it's obvious to the majority here, but trannies wear chokers/collars/whatever to mask their Adam's apples.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jan 26, 2018)

Please add "the web’s biggest community of stalkers." to random.txt


----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Jan 26, 2018)

CWCchange said:


> What the hell is a "site reliability engineer?"
> 
> Diversity hires, amirite?



It is Google's phrase for entry level systems employees. This is not a person in any position of power.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 26, 2018)

Collections Agent said:


> Why can't we all just get along?
> 
> Why is it always people trying to weaponize their jobs or positions instead of just saying hello and trying to get to know us?


They probably notice only the worst of us and proceed to think were all like that, then again we kinda do the same thing


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 26, 2018)

Real talk though does anyone here actually not use something like Ghostery or DuckDuckGo which blocks analytics trackers anyway? Google's tranny overlords can't e-stalk you if you're blocking all their shit.


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Jan 26, 2018)

Good work , @Null . 
So you will move to brave or other?


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Jan 26, 2018)

MrTroll said:


> Real talk though does anyone here actually not use something like Ghostery or DuckDuckGo which blocks analytics trackers anyway? Google's tranny overlords can't e-stalk you if you're blocking all their shit.


Joke's on you, @Null installed custom analytics at analytics.kiwifarms.net, and adblockers don't block those by default.

Now not only is Null free, he's also getting better data.


----------



## keksz (Jan 26, 2018)

Collections Agent said:


> Why is it always people trying to weaponize their jobs or positions instead of just saying hello and trying to get to know us?



Because, honestly, if they say hello to Kiwi Farms and they're just dudes wearing a bright-colored wig, dresses and bad make up and come here trying to sell us the fact they're actually beautiful wymen we're just going to make fun of them until the end of time. Your post does make a good point of asking who's mad for realz though: us in our autistic little haven looking at virtual windows, pointing and laughing at what's on the other side of the screen or those Troogles who are actually going into the media and trying to make a big deal out of a small and totally harmless web forum?



Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> These people get a thrill (both in excitment and erotically) the idea of "transgressing" social norms



There's actually a clinical term for them - and yes, it's a widely recognized mental disorder.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 26, 2018)

Collections Agent said:


> Why can't we all just get along?
> 
> Why is it always people trying to weaponize their jobs or positions instead of just saying hello and trying to get to know us?



Corporations against the people are easier when your school districts embrace them, other communities don't matter outside of milquetoast virtue signalling.


----------



## Collections Agent (Jan 26, 2018)

keksz said:


> Because, honestly, if they say hello to Kiwi Farms and they're just dudes wearing a bright-colored wig, dresses and bad make up and come here trying to sell us the fact they're actually beautiful wymen we're just going to make fun of them until the end of time.



Honestly as long as they aren't a pedo or rapist or w/e IDC what they are as long as they speak reasonably, have a good sense of humor, and don't lash out. I love seeing new people on the forums.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 26, 2018)

keksz said:


> There's actually a clinical term for them - and yes, it's a widely recognized mental disorder.



They're also by and large narcissists and probably a good deal of them have borderline personality disorder.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2018)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> These people get a thrill (both in excitment and erotically) the idea of "transgressing" social norms and not only that, but "transgressing" reality and creating a whole new one in its place.



They only want to be "trans"gressive ha ha how ironic until they're in charge, then they want to make it illegal even to disagree with them.

This fucking cunt and his exploitation of his position as a Google Reich Minister is a perfect example of that phenomenon.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2018)

keksz said:


> say hello to Kiwi Farms



SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND!


----------



## keksz (Jan 26, 2018)

Collections Agent said:


> Honestly as long as they aren't a pedo or rapist or w/e IDC



Implying that they can help not making it all about themselves and transtrends and social justice everywhere they go  ofc it they just come here, chill and laugh at lolcows they're welcome to stay.


----------



## Collections Agent (Jan 26, 2018)

keksz said:


> Implying that they can help not making it all about themselves and transtrends and social justice everywhere they go  ofc it they just come here, chill and laugh at lolcows they're welcome to stay.



I've seen a ton of people come here and be like "HEY GUYS ITS ME THE BEAUTIFUL XY GIRL LADYPOODLES" and then they just get collectively dunked on and told to calm down and then they become a very tolerable person. It also happens a lot in the DSP threads where tryhards talk about beating up DSP IRL and then get talked down to being a productive poster.

It's true there are some people that are intolerable when they first post, but sometimes if you let them know how things work here they turn out to be pretty chill


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jan 26, 2018)

Null said:


> More than a dozen pages of personal information about another employee
> were posted to Kiwi Farms, which New York has called “the web’s biggest
> community of stalkers.



Well, if you’re going to be the best of something!


----------



## crunchysalty (Jan 26, 2018)

@Null you should get a Saiga 12 shotgun it's a blast to shoot!

Also question, was this affecting watched thread alerts? I've been missing them.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jan 26, 2018)

Tranny v. Tranny.
The Dog collar Wearer vs. @Null...who shall win this Supreme Court Cas-er International Business Jurisdiction Trial?


----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Jan 26, 2018)

crunchysalty said:


> @Null you should get a Saiga 12 shotgun it's a blast to shoot!



Dude hell yeah, esp with the after market drums. I miss my Saiga so much. I got rid of it because I knew the feds were gonna come for me and didn't want a gun enhancement on any charges. 

And I fucking hate Russia but I will praise that product of theirs until I die. It just feels right in your hands to shoot.


----------



## odius (Jan 26, 2018)

Null said:


> Had a H&K VP9 that I left in Florida when I moved
> 
> 
> Going to get a shotgun again soon I think



You must be a pretty rich boi to throw away $600 of krautshit. How many shekels do you make off mining us?



14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 said:


> Dude hell yeah, esp with the after market drums. I miss my Saiga so much. I got rid of it because I knew the feds were gonna come for me and didn't want a gun enhancement on any charges.
> 
> And I fucking hate Russia but I will praise that product of theirs until I die. It just feels right in your hands to shoot.





> After rejoicing in her cries of pain, he used the hot flash hider of his Saiga to penetrate her virgin cunt and sear her insides before he began to rape her.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jan 26, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Good, and fuck this psychotic cunt.  Google is pure evil at this point, and should be considered an enemy to anyone who even remotely cares about freedom of speech.
> 
> They're also racists.
> 
> ...


Well, we have; but it’s been tangential to other cows before now.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 26, 2018)

Seems Google is becoming what was feared of Microsoft back in the day.



			
				LF-J said:
			
		

> You [cisgender, straight, able-bodied, wealthy white men] already have all the advantages in the world.


Isn't that a little presumptuous, generalized, and prejudiced maybe?


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2018)

You can literally buy a shotgun at Walmart.


----------



## obliviousbeard (Jan 26, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> You can literally buy a shotgun at Walmart.



Don't give people working for Google any ideas.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jan 26, 2018)

Sorry not sorry, but are we being told to IGNORE ALL GOOGLE RESULTS?


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 26, 2018)

*Lizthegrey's usage of Google.com email for personal shit is a violation of Google and Alphabet ethics policies and constitutes a flagrant attempt at gaining an unfair advantage because they're a Google employee:*










https://abc.xyz/investor/other/google-code-of-conduct.html
http://archive.fo/nD8R9


Please make sure you email the following people at Google to express your disdain that a Google employee is outwardly representing the company via usage of a company email address:

https://www.google.com/contact/
press@google.com
investor-relations@abc.xyz
press@abc.xyz
directors@abc.xyz
corporatesecretary@abc.xyz
corporatesecretary@google.com

EDIT:
Also report their email address for violating the Gmail Terms of Use:
https://support.google.com/mail/contact/abuse?visit_id=0-636525876154905848-2918599167&rd=1


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 26, 2018)

Rules only apply to white males. if you chop your dick off you get a free pass. If you are a POC (not Asian) AND chop your dick off, you get to make the rules.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2018)

We should definitely complain about this absolute cunt who is supposedly a representative of their brand who is engaged in a relentless racial harassment and gender harassment campaign against us.

I feel very threatened, as a white male.  I believe I am being threatened as retaliation for the fact that I have expressed support for a white male they fired for being a white male.

It seems to me that this extremely racist corporation is incredibly intolerant of its public racist positions to the point it is even trying to take revenge on ME, an insignificant Internet clown, just for publicly disagreeing with it!


----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Jan 26, 2018)

odius said:


> After rejoicing in her cries of pain, he used the hot flash hider of his Saiga to penetrate her virgin cunt and sear her insides before he began to rape her.



Sir, I see you are a fellow connoisseur of fine shitposts.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jan 26, 2018)

I already said this somewhere else but I'll say it again: There's no way these people make any significant impact on Google's workforce. The company has them as some sort of shield against critiques from the very same group infiltrating them and allows them to shitpost Twitter and Tumblr al day as long as the purpose it's served. Clearly Google does absolutely no psychological testing whatsoever on their new hires.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jan 26, 2018)

The fact Google wasn't dropped as soon as the Tranny shit happened astounds me.

Good riddance either way.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 26, 2018)

Pepito said:


> I already said this somewhere else but I'll say it again: There's no way these people make any significant impact on Google's workforce. The company has them as some sort of shield against critiques from the very same group infiltrating them and allows them to shitpost Twitter and Tumblr al day as long as the purpose it's served. Clearly Google does absolutely no psychological testing whatsoever on their new hires.


Wouldn't be surprised if Googles health insurance covers sex changes after a certain time. Apply and get hired as a "normal man", come back from a 6 month sabbatical as a man with longer hair and a overdose of estrogen.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 26, 2018)

The thing about rules is that they're almost universally subject to the whims of whomever enforces them.  Google's culture openly supports this kind of stuff.  Not in a million years would they care that this person is breaking their policies in regards to email usage.


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 26, 2018)

Pepito said:


> I already said this somewhere else but I'll say it again: There's no way these people make any significant impact on Google's workforce. The company has them as some sort of shield against critiques from the very same group infiltrating them and allows them to shitpost Twitter and Tumblr al day as long as the purpose it's served. Clearly Google does absolutely no psychological testing whatsoever on their new hires.



Their CEO is a dirty Indian. What more evidence do you possibly need that the communist tranny white genocide plot at Google goes all the way to the top?


----------



## Don't Call Anybody (Jan 26, 2018)

m0rnutz said:


> So what you're basically saying is this troon is potentially guilty of infringing privacy by using their employer's services as a means of snooping through user email inboxes for kiwifarms content and potentially doxing them all in the future.
> 
> Isn't that technically illegal? Google would be stupid to try and cover that up if it got out.


In the EU? Probably. In the US, we don't have those kinds of privacy protections and Google (and Facebook, and all the other companies that live on ads) exploits that fact mercilessly for profit. An internal policy could consider it professional misconduct and grounds for termination, but it wouldn't surprise me at all if Google's ToS allows them to read basically everything.



Mellorine said:


> I'd bet money that's a "slave" collar.


Slave collars are unfortunately not uncommon at Google.


----------



## Lucricitous (Jan 26, 2018)

Ｇｏｏｇｌｅ ｃａｎ＇ｔ ｒｅａｄ ｗｉｄｅｔｅｘｔ， ｐａｓｓ ｉｔ ｏｎ．


----------



## BillionaireBrat (Jan 26, 2018)

keksz said:


> Because, honestly, if they say hello to Kiwi Farms and they're just dudes wearing a bright-colored wig, dresses and bad make up and come here trying to sell us the fact they're actually beautiful wymen we're just going to make fun of them until the end of time



Chris-Chan is holding his breath in the  anticipation of this place getting shut down.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Jan 26, 2018)

Anyone with a hyphenated last name is trouble


----------



## Wraith (Jan 26, 2018)

Tetraphobia said:


> So a bunch of trannies showed up at your home? lmao


Maybe... "it" was afraid it woke up and found itself in a Michael Bay movie. 



emspex said:


> Imagine this beast staking out your home, with knives and possibly a crossbow. Our dear Leader (and his mother) have been through so much.
> View attachment 367110


Wait... why does that look familiar? ... I KNOW! I killed that bitch in Dark Souls! Something about being a maneater or Mildred or something....
And she helped me out fighting Queef-spideer chick too. What a fall from grace.


----------



## keksz (Jan 26, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> Please make sure you email the following people at Google to express your disdain that a Google employee is outwardly representing the company via usage of a company email address:



Please don't - anyone following the Damore trial thread knows that Google is full of SJWs just waiting to be poked so they can unleash their fury. A single sperg being angry at Null isn't going to accomplish much but if you all reeetards start firing emails en masse at Google it just might be enough for them to take some sort of legal action against Kiwi Farms as the hornets nest they are.

If you don't believe me then go read the other thread yourselves and see how little it takes to get the hivemind working together to get someone fired. Others here are well informed and can verify if I'm right or being a pussy. Please don't go weening and do something that might put this site at risk tho.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jan 26, 2018)

MrTroll said:


> Real talk though does anyone here actually not use something like Ghostery or DuckDuckGo which blocks analytics trackers anyway? Google's tranny overlords can't e-stalk you if you're blocking all their shit.


Exactly. It reminded me to check to make sure I had google trackers blocked too.

I don't say this lightly, but Google is trying as hard as it can to be the surveillance state of the internet. Fuck them.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 26, 2018)

keksz said:


> Please don't - anyone following the Damore trial thread knows that Google is full of SJWs just waiting to be poked so they can unleash their fury. A single sperg being angry at Null isn't going to accomplish much but if you all reeetards start firing emails en masse at Google it just might be enough for them to take some sort of legal action against Kiwi Farms as the hornets nest they are.
> 
> If you don't believe me then go read the other thread yourselves and see how little it takes to get the hivemind working together to get someone fired. Others here are well informed and can verify if I'm right or being a pussy. Please don't go weening and do something that might put this site at risk tho.



I don't think its weening as they're all general emails and not specific employee emails. Point noted though.


----------



## ___- (Jan 26, 2018)

emspex said:


> Imagine this beast staking out your home, with knives and possibly a crossbow. Our dear Leader (and his mother) have been through so much.
> View attachment 367110


@Null if you need a big cocked man to protect you and your mother PM me I'll buy mercs with my linkies. We got you fam.


----------



## Jequiti (Jan 26, 2018)

_"The web’s biggest community of stalkers."_


----------



## cunt bucket (Jan 26, 2018)

well, no matter what happens, i'm still gonna use google anyway


----------



## Cosmos (Jan 26, 2018)

I swear to God troons are the most self-centered and self-important lolcows on the planet. Every single troon who has a thread on here assumes that it *must *be because they're a trans womyn and Kiwi Farms is a transphobic hate machine when in reality it's their own shitty behavior that earns them a thread.

Also, Google needs to get their fucking house in order. They are a technology company that's primarily focused on Internet-related services, not the fucking Diversity Justice League.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 26, 2018)

Remember, while Google is in a unique position of power and that's why they are the focus here, culturally, this is the entirety of Silicon Valley and the surrounding areas.


----------



## SaltAndGoldMine (Jan 26, 2018)

The mentally-ill man has behaved like a mentally-ill man, which should be of no surprise.  If it quacks like a duck - walks like a duck - it is a duck.  Or, if you'd prefer: if it doesn't code like a coder, and if it doesn't have any perceivable value, it's a diversity hire.
The fact that a tech company hired this mentally-ill man should be telling you something about how your correspondence will be received.  Although you probably sent it as a courtesy or just to say you tried rationality.


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Jan 26, 2018)

Google should fire this person. Not only are they openly saying they don't give a shit about white males (typical e-tranny bs but they're trying to get rid of a site for mocking idiots) but  they're also using their corporate Google account to try to shut down a website they don't like. If Google weren't so big this could be pretty bad PR.

Of course this person was probably only hired to meet some diversity quota  (or Google didn't want to risk a discrimination suit) or a fill some tiny customer service role so I doubt they actually have any sort of power.


keksz said:


> Please don't - anyone following the Damore trial thread knows that Google is full of SJWs just waiting to be poked so they can unleash their fury. A single sperg being angry at Null isn't going to accomplish much but if you all reeetards start firing emails en masse at Google it just might be enough for them to take some sort of legal action against Kiwi Farms as the hornets nest they are.
> 
> If you don't believe me then go read the other thread yourselves and see how little it takes to get the hivemind working together to get someone fired. Others here are well informed and can verify if I'm right or being a pussy. Please don't go weening and do something that might put this site at risk tho.


I don't think Google would have a case. If anything Null would have the upper hand since the tranny is behaving as a representative of Google. Assuming it's being judged by an impartial judge and not some retard or jury full of mouthbreathers.


----------



## Lysol (Jan 26, 2018)

These kinds of people are the absolute worst. I already know the answer, but it has to be asked: Why the everloving fuck can these people not just fucking ignore people laughing at their stupidity on the internet? Why do they always have to find some form of legal or financial way of shitting all over people just because they don't agree that they're god's gift to humanity? Fucking seriously.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 26, 2018)

Asked in the other thread, but I feel like it should be known in this one -- what is this dude's real name?

Some of us refuse to indulge the mental illness of these people by abiding by their make believe names and identities, plus they always sperg the fuck out when their mental illness/autogynephelia isn't tolerated so it's always worth harvesting that salt.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jan 26, 2018)

That's not (just?) a slave collar, that's an actual dog's collar, a la Alex Leal.  Let me guess, this mad fucker wants you to not only play along with their girl dressup, but also their fantasy that they're part animal?

And pointing this out is some sort of crime?  Gtfo.


----------



## keksz (Jan 26, 2018)

trueandhonestfan said:


> I don't think Google would have a case



I didn't believe for a second they'd have a case but if you're a multibillionaire international quasi-state like Google, the sheer legal bullying they can do towards an individual is pretty much infinite. Who's going to pay for any sort of defense and the time that goes into going to court, dealing with documents, lawyers and all that shit? I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.

Google can put two dozen lawyers into writing a "good enough" complaint that has a slight chance to go to trial (anything like: this website harasses my employees as professionals and hurts the image of my company by association). After that, it's all downhill - Google can put as much money into it as they want and not even care about it, enough to bankrupt a hundred average KF users.

But sure go ahead, if you think that _writing an email is a total win_ and is going to achieve anything other than to bring unwanted attention to the site, just do it. Don't forget to sign it off as JULAAAY


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 26, 2018)

Lysol said:


> These kinds of people are the absolute worst. I already know the answer, but it has to be asked: Why the everloving fuck can these people not just fucking ignore people laughing at their stupidity on the internet? Why do they always have to find some form of legal or financial way of shitting all over people just because they don't agree that they're god's gift to humanity? Fucking seriously.



Because they have mental disorders.  I don't know the stats at all, but I'd be willing to guess that gender dysphoria is comorbid with cluster B personality disorders in a much higher rate than the general population.



keksz said:


> I didn't believe for a second they'd have a case but if you're a multibillionaire international quasi-state like Google, the sheer legal bullying they can do towards an individual is pretty much infinite. Who's going to pay for any sort of defense and the time that goes into going to court, dealing with documents, lawyers and all that shit? I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.
> 
> Google can put two dozen lawyers into writing a "good enough" complaint that has a slight chance to go to trial (anything like: this website harasses my employees as professionals and hurts the image of my company by association). After that, it's all downhill - Google can put as much money into it as they want and not even care about it, enough to bankrupt a hundred average KF users.
> 
> But sure go ahead, if you think that _writing an email is a total win_ and is going to achieve anything other than to bring unwanted attention to the site, just do it. Don't forget to sign it off as JULAAAY



To expand on what you said, a lawsuit isn't just filed when they think they can win.  It can be done as an expression of power, to make people afraid of how much resources they'd have to expend if they go against Google. It can be done to bully and silence people--they don't expect to win in court, they want to (and have the resources to) control what is being said about them and to punish people with lesser means by having them go through the ordeal.  Or, of course, it can be a gambit to get the other side to settle (for the above-mentioned reasons).

People too often focus on the "winning" part of a lawsuit and not the ordeal of the lawsuit itself, just like a cop will conjure up a reason to arrest you if you really make one mad, they know you won't get charged, but getting arrested is no fucking joke and to them, it's just another day on the job.


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Jan 26, 2018)

Lysol said:


> These kinds of people are the absolute worst. I already know the answer, but it has to be asked: Why the everloving fuck can these people not just fucking ignore people laughing at their stupidity on the internet? Why do they always have to find some form of legal or financial way of shitting all over people just because they don't agree that they're god's gift to humanity? Fucking seriously.


Because :autism:


----------



## An Ghost (Jan 26, 2018)

Butta Face Lopez said:


> Anyone with a hyphenated last name is trouble


LFJ joins the ranks of ADF and CWC of three named crazy trannies who want us taken down.
See also: terrorists Samuel Collingwood Smith and Joshua Conner Moon.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jan 26, 2018)

Sooner or later they will come for you Null

This site is the regressive worst nightmare, we give no shits about thier most precious thing the fee-fee's. And we keep the records so they can't just pretend they didn't do/say stupid shit they did.

we are the dirty face of reality to them, the terrible arm of the patriarchy who doesn't give a flying fuck about POC tears and fake women's rage. 

They will come because they have too. As long as we exist they can never know triumph or peace. 

I hope you've got some fight left in you Nully cause your going to need it.


----------



## BillionaireBrat (Jan 26, 2018)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> Sooner or later they will come for you Null
> 
> This site is the regressive worst nightmare, we give no shits about thier most precious thing the fee-fee's. And we keep the records so they can't just pretend they didn't do/say stupid shit they did.
> 
> ...



God damn, what a speech. Will we fight them on the beaches too?


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Jan 26, 2018)

I'd like to see how these people react to a fake KF shutdown. Like the April Fool's joke but just right after they start their crusade against the site. Then the site comes back up the next day.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Jan 26, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Good, and fuck this psychotic cunt.  Google is pure evil at this point, and should be considered an enemy to anyone who even remotely cares about freedom of speech.
> 
> They're also racists.
> 
> ...


Seeing you mention their racism reminded me: anyone else remember like 10 (?) years ago when searching for anything Jewish on their search engine would supposedly bring up mostly neonazi sites as results on the first page?  The eventually fixed it after outcry from Jewish groups.  (I can't remember what year it was, but it was a big enough story back in the day that it made international news.  I wish I could remember more details.)


----------



## BillionaireBrat (Jan 26, 2018)

trueandhonestfan said:


> I'd like to see how these people react to a fake KF shutdown. Like the April Fool's joke but just right after they start their crusade against the site. Then the site comes back up the next day.


Let's do it


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 26, 2018)

keksz said:


> I didn't believe for a second they'd have a case but if you're a multibillionaire international quasi-state like Google, the sheer legal bullying they can do towards an individual is pretty much infinite. Who's going to pay for any sort of defense and the time that goes into going to court, dealing with documents, lawyers and all that shit? I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.
> 
> Google can put two dozen lawyers into writing a "good enough" complaint that has a slight chance to go to trial (anything like: this website harasses my employees as professionals and hurts the image of my company by association). After that, it's all downhill - Google can put as much money into it as they want and not even care about it, enough to bankrupt a hundred average KF users.
> 
> But sure go ahead, if you think that _writing an email is a total win_ and is going to achieve anything other than to bring unwanted attention to the site, just do it. Don't forget to sign it off as JULAAAY



What I don't understand here, and perhaps I'm missing something is exactly why Google would launch lawsuits on behalf of its employees?

The other thread you linked is in relation to internal Google policies and discussion and from what I understand is a lawsuit bought against Google by a former employee? So why would Google exactly start launching lawsuits against random websites that have issues with their employees?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_litigation

Where are the lawsuits Google has launched against random websites?


----------



## frozenrunner (Jan 26, 2018)

Lysol said:


> These kinds of people are the absolute worst. I already know the answer, but it has to be asked: Why the everloving fuck can these people not just fucking ignore people laughing at their stupidity on the internet? Why do they always have to find some form of legal or financial way of shitting all over people just because they don't agree that they're god's gift to humanity? Fucking seriously.


For one, they're narcissists.

They're also men screaming at the world that they're _ACKCHYUALLY _women. Is crybully behavior masculine or feminine in nature? There's a strong case to be made that appealing to (or manipulating) the mob or a strong central authority (alpha male) to get what you want is _atavistic_ feminine behavior.

Basically, these mentally ill dudes are acting hyper-feminine to bolster their laughable claims of femininity. Given the tranny suicide rate, many of them probably are that fragile and fucked up and aren't _consciously_ acting. But that's what they're doing: playing a role. It's no different than a hairy quarterback wearing a sundress and claiming to be delicate and feminine tbh.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jan 26, 2018)

trueandhonestfan said:


> I'd like to see how these people react to a fake KF shutdown. Like the April Fool's joke but just right after they start their crusade against the site. Then the site comes back up the next day.


That happened early last year and they were celebrating, jerking off their shriveled up girldicks to the thought of those darn trolls being taken offline. Then KF came back and they got mad.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 26, 2018)

Reminder: saying anything on the internet is ok as long as its "discussing your sexuality":









LOL

https://plus.google.com/+lizthegrey/posts/SdHQ97p1P7H
http://archive.fo/viH9w

She also proposed a code of conduct for Bitcoin development years ago:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=13512.msg185373#msg185373
http://archive.fo/ZxTtD

First reply:


----------



## DavidFerrie (Jan 26, 2018)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> Because they have mental disorders. I don't know the stats at all, but I'd be willing to guess that gender dysphoria is comorbid with cluster B personality disorders in a much higher rate than the general population.


That, and the promise of money and power via becoming media figures and plaintiffs in lawsuits.


----------



## Lucricitous (Jan 26, 2018)

Flustercuck said:


>


This feels like it leads into a series of options.
Man, Woman, Tranny, Crossdresser, or Photoshop?
Even knowing the answer, I'm struggling to pick just one.


----------



## keksz (Jan 26, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> why would Google exactly start launching lawsuits against random websites that have issues with their employees?



I don't mean it as a personal offense but I don't think you understand the heights of Googley culture. They are scalp-deep in SJW culture. All it took to get someone illegally fired internally was a bunch of looneys misreading a comment and telling management that it was racist and hostile.

Another one fired said people should be treated as individuals, not tribes. Do you see any problem with that sort of statement? It's fucking harmless, yet it got people in an uproar internally, resulting in the guy being fired and for internal HR to actually approve financial bonuses for the people who helped "out" the guy as a fucking naz or whatever (even though this one guy wasn't even a conservative). The trial is a class lawsuit, hinting that these are not isolated incidents either.

The point is: as everyone will see if this actually goes to trial, it appears that Google is absolutely unhinged at this point. May not be the most concrete example but take a look at @AnOminous' comments in this thread... and I've always known him for being a pretty calm poster usually 

If enough employees go to HR and start saying that Kiwi Farms is stalking them _because_ they're minority Google employees, it being true or not, there's actually a chance that it'll get enough internal traction to actually eventually force them to action - not because it makes any sense but because that's the type of company that Google is turning out to be, apparently, in 2018.

I'm not an expert, just saying I don't think it's very smart to poke the beast for the sake of weening.


----------



## keksz (Jan 26, 2018)

I've made a small collection of pics from the Damore trial thread to get people up to speed if they're not familiar with it. One would wonder how they can even get work done if the company is as insane as is implied by those. Sorry for double post.



Spoiler


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Jan 26, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> Glad to hear it's happening.
> 
> Stupid non techie question. If in theory someone using goggle search puts a cow name in do we still show up?
> 
> I know a few big name cows our results were top 3 if not first.



Still on the first page for Liz on Google, sixth down on Duckduckgo (search engine I prefer to use) about him harassing Null. We're even before Breitbart's article on the whole Damore lawsuit and talking about Liz


----------



## Positron (Jan 26, 2018)

Collections Agent said:


> Why can't we all just get along?
> 
> Why is it always people trying to weaponize their jobs or positions instead of just saying hello and trying to get to know us?



Power is addictive, especially for insane degenerates who are despised by normal people.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Jan 26, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> That is the dudest dude that ever duded.
> 
> Seriously, this dude personally wrote the Book of Duderonomy.
> 
> ...



The person from Wired? She's not a dude, she's just Indian.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 26, 2018)

MaddieNolan said:


> Wow, the more time I spend on here, the more I realize that we are doomed.








DieselBoogaloo said:


> I hope it's obvious to the majority here, but trannies wear chokers/collars/whatever to mask their Adam's apples.



That's... dumb.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 26, 2018)

My dick is diamonds at the thought that this autistic shithole has some explicit connection to the Damore lawsuit tbh

That is, if I hadn't had it surgically removed in 2014


----------



## xyrichard (Jan 26, 2018)

As edgy as I like to be, this news, and the news about Google generally, has been extremely depressing to me. I suppose it is because it makes it so undeniably obvious how deep the rot has spread; it really signifies that everything most of us here hate goes far, far beyond some basement-dwelling cross dressing spergs as I would have liked to have believed. At this point, I don't know if I'll be living in a society that's even vaguely recognisable, or imbued with Western values, in my old age.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 26, 2018)

based


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 26, 2018)

xyrichard said:


> As edgy as I like to be, this news, and the news about Google generally, has been extremely depressing to me. I suppose it is because it makes it so undeniably obvious how deep the rot has spread; it really signifies that everything most of us here hate goes far, far beyond some basement-dwelling cross dressing spergs as I would have liked to have believed. At this point, I don't know if I'll be living in a society that's even vaguely recognisable, or imbued with Western values, in my old age.



Do you have an Alexa-enabled device?  Say, "Alexa, are you a feminist?"


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jan 26, 2018)

Lucricitous said:


> This feels like it leads into a series of options.
> Man, Woman, Tranny, Crossdresser, or Photoshop?
> Even knowing the answer, I'm struggling to pick just one.


FaceApp. If you could still use the ethnicity filters on there and tried to turn a picture of Steve Jobs into a woman and then asian this guy would show up.


----------



## Cryin RN (Jan 26, 2018)

There's no need to play into this crazy person's narcissism by calling them a cunt.  Trannies LIVE for rape threats and we're not even misgendering them properly.


----------



## Leo Bonhart (Jan 26, 2018)

Keystone said:


> Asked in the other thread, but I feel like it should be known in this one -- what is this dude's real name?



Weih Mai Dong?


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 27, 2018)

With all the other garbage that comes up when you search for Liz Fong-Jones, id say 2nd page on google is pretty good.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 27, 2018)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> With all the other garbage that comes up when you search for Liz Fong-Jones, id say 2nd page on google is pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 368061


This needs to be 1st page.


----------



## Particle Bored (Jan 27, 2018)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> Remember, while Google is in a unique position of power and that's why they are the focus here, culturally, this is the entirety of Silicon Valley and the surrounding areas.


It sucks that Google, Facebook, et al have become synonymous with "Silicon Valley." This is a social media software thing. The guys blasting silicon with ion beams aren't bothered with this shit.



keksz said:


> I don't mean it as a personal offense but I don't think you understand the heights of Googley culture. They are scalp-deep in SJW culture. All it took to get someone illegally fired internally was a bunch of looneys misreading a comment and telling management that it was racist and hostile.
> 
> Another one fired said people should be treated as individuals, not tribes. Do you see any problem with that sort of statement? It's fucking harmless, yet it got people in an uproar internally, resulting in the guy being fired and for internal HR to actually approve financial bonuses for the people who helped "out" the guy as a fucking naz or whatever (even though this one guy wasn't even a conservative). The trial is a class lawsuit, hinting that these are not isolated incidents either.
> 
> ...


Heck, at the very least, worry about getting the site de-indexed.


Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> Do you have an Alexa-enabled device?  Say, "Alexa, are you a feminist?"


I liked Crowder's experiment.
"Alexa, who is Muhammad?"
"Muhammad is the founder of the religion of Islam. He lived in blah blah blah..."
"Alexa, who is Jesus Christ."
"Jesus Christ is a fictional character. [end]."


----------



## KillYourself (Jan 27, 2018)

Tbh, i'm surprised Google hasn't blacklisted us yet like they have with 8chan in the past. Seems to be a lot of pussies working there.


----------



## GethN7 (Jan 27, 2018)

KillYourself said:


> Tbh, i'm surprised Google hasn't blacklisted us yet like they have with 8chan in the past. Seems to be a lot of pussies working there.



8chan blacklisted themselved. Seriously, they set up their site so it couldn't be scraped by Google bots after some asinine crap I can't remember.


----------



## KillYourself (Jan 27, 2018)

GethN7 said:


> 8chan blacklisted themselved. Seriously, they set up their site so it couldn't be scraped by Google bots after some asinine crap I can't remember.



Wow....that's too autistic for words.


----------



## Null (Jan 27, 2018)

GethN7 said:


> 8chan blacklisted themselved. Seriously, they set up their site so it couldn't be scraped by Google bots after some asinine crap I can't remember.


The large amount of child pornography present on 8chan forced Google engineers to publicly delist their site, but crawling bots continued to index in case it was allowed again. Before Ron implemented the OCR bot to weed out the child pornography spam, he made the decision to ban all of Google's IP ranges, effectively blackholing them to the search engine.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 27, 2018)

Particle Bored said:


> I liked Crowder's experiment.
> "Alexa, who is Muhammad?"
> "Muhammad is the founder of the religion of Islam. He lived in blah blah blah..."
> "Alexa, who is Jesus Christ."
> "Jesus Christ is a fictional character. [end]."



He lied about that. Alexa reads Jesus's wikipedia page.


----------



## ___- (Jan 27, 2018)

lol that Wired article is trending on google news now


----------



## CatParty (Jan 27, 2018)

@Null add USA Today

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2018/01/26/google-diversity-culture-war/1071107001/


----------



## Null (Jan 27, 2018)

CatParty said:


> @Null add USA Today
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2018/01/26/google-diversity-culture-war/1071107001/


Is this a different article or just a copypaste?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 27, 2018)

Null said:


> Is this a different article or just a copypaste?



I noticed this and the vanity fair articles claim to be new but it’s really just copy/pastes


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 27, 2018)

Particle Bored said:


> "Alexa, who is Jesus Christ."
> "Jesus Christ is a fictional character. [end]."



fftopic:

Some people have claimed that Crowder was lying and/or rigged the results, but he didn't.  For a period of time after his video came out, the Jesus question still worked.  I laughed my ass off at it, likely it was some rogue employee or scraped some dumb site somehow, or something.  



Particle Bored said:


> It sucks that Google, Facebook, et al have become synonymous with "Silicon Valley." This is a social media software thing. The guys blasting silicon with ion beams aren't bothered with this shit.



Google isn't social media, and their attempts to move into that field have failed, half assed as it was.  It really is all of Silicon Valley.   You just see it more with social media because the effects are more immediate and obvious.  It isn't just something among tech assholes, it's something to do with the culture of the area, the city and the surrounding region.  This is the city where Jim Jones made a name for himself and his _communist_ cult.  A lot of people don't realize that Jim Jones's cult wasn't wacky religion so much as it was wacky communist infused with religion.  It's also the city of the Black Panthers.  It's no coincidence that Berkeley specifically almost had a riot because a short Jewish man spoke there.


HomeAloneTwo said:


> With all the other garbage that comes up when you search for Liz Fong-Jones, id say 2nd page on google is pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 368061



Would mentioning Liz Fong-Jones by name specifically increase the Google rank?  Like, if I said Liz Fong-Jones and Liz Fong-Jones and Liz Fong-Jones again and again would that rank higher?  Maybe a word filter can be created to change some word to Liz Fong-Jones, like changing the one for tards.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2018)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Googles health insurance covers sex changes after a certain time. Apply and get hired as a "normal man", come back from a 6 month sabbatical as a man with longer hair and a overdose of estrogen.



Castrated males are more docile.  That's why they want to chop their cocks and balls off, to render them unambitious sexless drones in their brave new world.



cunt bucket said:


> well, no matter what happens, i'm still gonna use google anyway



Sadly, indexing the entire Web is so resource intensive it takes a megacorporation to do it.  The only way Google will be upended is if some popular, easy to use distributed method of indexing is created and adopted by millions of people, such that each computer using it contributes resources to the indexing tasks and the database is itself distributed redundantly over millions of computers, rather than by gigantic server farms.



14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 said:


> It is Google's phrase for entry level systems employees. This is not a person in any position of power.



So it's basically someone who turns something off and then back on when it's not working and then calls someone with a brain if that doesn't fix it?



neger psykolog said:


> She also proposed a code of conduct for Bitcoin development years ago:



The only code of conduct software needs is write code or shut the fuck up you worthless cunt.


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Jan 27, 2018)

Welp.... at least we can look forward to the high suicide rate of trannies. Nature is actually on our side.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Jan 27, 2018)

Time to go with bing or duck


----------



## lolwut (Jan 27, 2018)

weirdMcGee said:


> bing


Tell me more about why you want the terrorists to win.


----------



## keksz (Jan 27, 2018)

xyrichard said:


> the news about Google generally, has been extremely depressing to me



It sucks but don't count on it lasting. As you can see, this culture generates so much toxicity and intolerance (which ironically is what they preach to fight against) that it's unsustainable for any amount of time. Just like in the season South Park addressed it, where the two rednecks which were tie-ins for Trey and Matt say that it'd blow over in a couple years "like last time".

The only reason why this is happening at Google is because they have way too much money to spend and instead of using it in an intelligent manner, they hired someone who's way too concerned with being inclusive of minorities and started spending all that money to hire lesser qualified people who cannot work as well as they can bitch for the whole day long about non-issues. 

And they know that too, consciously or not, which is why they put so much energy into getting the good people either fired or scared enough for their jobs that they'll just shut up and pretend everything is fine - because otherwise these SJWs are going to look bad by contrast to actually competent, hard working people. As it's beyond clear right now, they've been hired _because _they're culturally diverse, not because they're actually good employees, people and coworkers.

If there was a new financial crisis today, all of these snowflakes would get fired to let the real folk  at Google continue working. Damore was a white men with stellar performance reviews, made clear in his trial documents - he's the type that keeps Google going. The diversity is there because Google has so much money that they can afford to hire a ton of them just to look good socially.

I'm not for a second saying that latinos, blacks, transgenders, gays or plurals cannot be great people and hard, competent workers - I just doubt that 90% of these currently on Google are.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 27, 2018)

keksz said:


> . The diversity is there because Google has so much money that they can afford to hire a ton of them just to look good socially.



No, it's because it reflects the politics of the leadership and more importantly the people that directly do the hiring, HR.  HR departments in corporations are basically extensions of the furthest left faction of the Democrat party.  Sounds like crazy bullshit but I think it's true.

edit:  the liberals didn't like this post very much


----------



## Arctic (Jan 27, 2018)

MaddieNolan said:


> Wow, the more time I spend on here, the more I realize that we are doomed.


_*We shall fight on the forums, we shall fight in the courtrooms, we shall fight on Discord and on IRC, we shall fight on the wikis; we shall never surrender, and even if, which I do not for a moment believe, this Forum or a large part of it were taken down and blocked, then our Community beyond the site, armed by the enduring human desire to laugh at trannies, would carry on the struggle.*_
*




*


----------



## Manah (Jan 27, 2018)

Cato said:


> Unfortunately I sort of doubt that would garner much public outrage, given the way that any media coverage on the matter would be sure to characterize this site.



I mean, obviously I find making fun of people on the internet amusing or I wouldn't be here, but I don't think the media would need to add much in the way of baseless slander to make KF look bad.


----------



## Cato (Jan 27, 2018)

Manah said:


> I mean, obviously I find making fun of people on the internet amusing or I wouldn't be here, but I don't think the media would need to add much in the way of baseless slander to make KF look bad.



I fully agree with you, and yet media coverage of KF still often includes baseless defamation in spite of how unnecessary that is.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jan 27, 2018)

I love that Google's motto is supposed to be "Don't be evil."


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Jan 27, 2018)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> I love that Google's motto is supposed to be "Don't be evil."



It will change after they hire Indians amass on H1Bs and kick out all the tranny/SJWs after more nonstop drama in corporate.

In twenty years, expect a ton of fat sad men wearing dresses or tumblr snowflakes to be unemployed. On last days trying to start a Marxist political group but eventually falling to heart attacks or diabities. Could have saved that tech job cash and gotten early retirement, but instead lived in the most expensive areas of CA and pissed it all away.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 27, 2018)

keksz said:


> I don't mean it as a personal offense but I don't think you understand the heights of Googley culture. They are scalp-deep in SJW culture. All it took to get someone illegally fired internally was a bunch of looneys misreading a comment and telling management that it was racist and hostile.
> 
> Another one fired said people should be treated as individuals, not tribes. Do you see any problem with that sort of statement? It's fucking harmless, yet it got people in an uproar internally, resulting in the guy being fired and for internal HR to actually approve financial bonuses for the people who helped "out" the guy as a fucking naz or whatever (even though this one guy wasn't even a conservative). The trial is a class lawsuit, hinting that these are not isolated incidents either.
> 
> ...



_(I'm writing this not only as a response to what you wrote, but also as a discussion point, so if it seems I'm discussing stuff you're already aware of that's not my intention)_

I more understand your point since the USA Today article, however my opinion is that its so far unfounded and its not the first time a similar situation has risen in recent history:






_"Censorship stems from a primitive belief in this country that there are certain words in our language that will corrupt you instantaneously the moment they are uttered into the atmosphere... That's like animism... It's so stupid that an idea like that persists in an industrial society."_

Similar to Frank Zappa fighting against the recording industry over the morality of having music which has "dirty words" this is an argument about the simple usage of words. Absent there being legitimate threats against people's safety, there isn't any law that has been broken which means the only way to attack a site like Kiwifarms is try and launch an all out offensive against any similar website or forum.

My understanding of the law is that to threaten, slander or libel someone is a legitimate legal complaint. Merely talking about them or following what they do online and criticizing/praising it is not a violation of the law.

The difference I see between 8chan and Kiwifarms is that 8chan had a reputation for child pornography which made it a far easier target. Kiwifarms as a non-imageboard has a lot more staying power which means it affects things like search results a lot more.

Google itself is a company founded upon selling advertising. They've had several legal battles where they have worked hard to try and defend the concept of "safe harbor" which is something this website and almost every website on the planet relies on. If a provider is made to be liable for the content of its users, then its basically required to have people who monitor/approve anything that is published (which will only fuel the creation of spaces where such a restriction doesn't exist).

Ironically in this instance, Liz Fong-Jones is someone who has a history of being a Bitcoin user dating back to 2011. You may ask why I'm pointing this out, and how it is relevant and I'll answer. Bitcoin is an immutable beast that works independently of any government. It is effectively *impossible to censor*.

A very similar debate came up when the AACS encryption key was discovered and shared online:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AACS_encryption_key_controversy

All you had to do was publish the following letters and numbers, and your website would be sent a DMCA notice and you'd be threatened with various lawsuits.

*09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0*

Liz Fong-Jones attempt at trying to shut down this website by misusing her work email account are laughable. I see Kiwifarms as one of the sites at the very center of the current debate regarding the limits of freedom of speech. Much like piracy websites, anyone that successfully shuts anything down will only lead the successor to be a stronger creation which has less flaws.

The flaw of websites like this one are that they have to be hosted on platforms which involve humans who react accordingly to complaints, threats and blackmail--Liz Fong-Jones, as a Bitcoin aficionado is _hopefully *very aware* of the next wave of internet hosting _which will not involve humans and will not at all be susceptible to the complaints of anyone (Google employee or not).

Given my interest in technology and my recognition of Liz Fong-Jones arguments and attempts at shutting down this site as being positively exceptional, I will do the following:

https://spee.ch/




I will be posting a screenshot of a certain post by @zedkissed60 which lead Liz Fong-Jones attempts at trying to shut down this site:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...ina-niraj-chaubal.23222/page-364#post-2049274









Great!
https://spee.ch/lizfongjones

Now the post is not only on here, but also hosted on a collection of hundreds of computers around the world! Liz had better get busy sending emails!


The great irony is that Liz actually contributed in part to the success of Bitcoin and made my above action possible:





THANKS LIZ!


----------



## SpaceAce (Jan 27, 2018)

So for giggles I wanted to see if this whiner had any real power, and this could be a huge coincidence, but I used google to look up stormfront, white power, 4 chan and lolcow with no changes. 
I looked up kiwi farms and got request to know my location. 
I've tried it a few more times and it's only for us that the tracker is triggered. 

Like I said, maybe it's a coincidence, or I'm being dumb but fuuuuck them if they gave that kind of power to one employees feelings. Especially one whining about how they should be able to post whatever they want on the internet (about their sexuality) without the risk of censorship, but demands the censoring of others. 
Fuck anyone who wants to use the internet as their own hugbox.


----------



## Particle Bored (Jan 27, 2018)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> Google isn't social media, and their attempts to move into that field have failed, half assed as it was.  It really is all of Silicon Valley.   You just see it more with social media because the effects are more immediate and obvious.  It isn't just something among tech assholes, it's something to do with the culture of the area, the city and the surrounding region.  This is the city where Jim Jones made a name for himself and his _communist_ cult.  A lot of people don't realize that Jim Jones's cult wasn't wacky religion so much as it was wacky communist infused with religion.  It's also the city of the Black Panthers.  It's no coincidence that Berkeley specifically almost had a riot because a short Jewish man spoke there.



While Google isn't "social media" in the traditional sense, they have a significant level of influence on the dissemination of information to the population, as well as collection of information from and about the population. In terms of volumes of data, Google maintains one of the largest collections of data on society on the planet. And I guarantee you that the engineers doing the heavy lifting in their hardware divisions aren't on anywhere near the same level of crazy SJW as the more visible nuts or the top management, even if a lot of them are still kinda fruit-n-nutty California types.

I've spent a fair amount of time working with actual SV Fortune 500 hardware manufacturers, and smaller area HW manufacturers as well. The 70% East Asian engineers give no fucks. The 20% white engineers don't give a fuck (granted, these people are generally a n their 40s-50s), and the 10% black and Hispanic engineers are too busy being competent to give a shit (and in a lot of the smaller companies, everyone from the CEO to the mail clerk is some kind of legit engineer).

Jim Jones was in SF. The Black Panthers came out of Oakland. Berkeley is... also not Silicon Valley. Geographically, Facebook and Twitter aren't even in Silicon Valley, and Google is barely on its periphery. Yeah, we're still talking greater San Francisco Bay Area, but it's not really the same thing, ergo my disappointment that what was once known as the incubator for the semiconductor revolution has become synonymous with a culture of social surveillance & manipulation.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 27, 2018)

Particle Bored said:


> I've done a lot of work in SV with actual Fortune 500 hardware manufacturers. The 70% East Asian engineers give no fucks. The 20% white engineers don't give a fuck (granted, these people are generally a n their 40s-50s), and the 10% black and Hispanic engineers are too busy being competent to give a shit.



What about the ones who wear dog collars?


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Jan 27, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> What about the ones who wear dog collars?



they give a fuck but about things not related to their job like sex, gender, fashion and what people say or think of them


----------



## Particle Bored (Jan 27, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> What about the ones who wear dog collars?


I've literally only seen that at Google. I mean, I'm sure there are more out there, but they're not operating the PECVD reactors from what I've seen.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 27, 2018)

Particle Bored said:


> I've literally only seen that at Google. I mean, I'm sure there are more out there, but they're not operating the PECVD reactors from what I've seen.



That's because they're in space:


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2018)

Manah said:


> I mean, obviously I find making fun of people on the internet amusing or I wouldn't be here, but I don't think the media would need to add much in the way of baseless slander to make KF look bad.



They would anyway, though, because they're pathological liars.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 27, 2018)

Particle Bored said:


> Yeah, we're still talking greater San Francisco Bay Area, but it's not really the same thing, ergo my disappointment that what was once known as the incubator for the semiconductor revolution has become synonymous with a culture of social surveillance & manipulation.



It is for the purpose of discussing the political culture of the area.  You could widen it to Southern California, look at Hollywood as another example.  It's not just a consequence of being a social media company... and I think you're kind of stretching the definition of "social media" here but I can see your point.  It's just easier to see this happen in "social media" companies because they are involved with human behavior and would be more in a position to punish the end user for wrongthink. 

It doesn't really matter what the actual workers do.  The people that run the shit are the idiots.   However, a lot of them are.  Here's a graphic for people that thought Damore shouldn't have been fired:




While the majority polled in most companies disagreed, I'd say that even 30% would be frighteningly high.    Amazon, Apple, Microsoft, and especially Lyft, are not social media companies but their employees have a large proportion (if not majority) that thought he should have been fired.  I'm curious why Uber's culture is so different from the rest, especially when Lyft is so high...

It's not just "social media: companies.  Hell, it's not even Silican Valley.  It's the political culture of the entire area, specifically, a problem with the left wing.  Go ahead and tell me I'm dumb or autistic if you want, the simple fact is, when you get a bunch of left wingers in the room you have men turn into women and women with armpit hair farting loudly.   Don't shoot the messenger, I'm just pointing out the facts.  The people, and the people in the area, are the infection.  San Francisco just needs to be nuked.   Kim Jong Un, if you're reading this, you know what to do...


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 27, 2018)

I disagree:


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jan 27, 2018)

keksz said:


> It sucks but don't count on it lasting. As you can see, this culture generates so much toxicity and intolerance (which ironically is what they preach to fight against) that it's unsustainable for any amount of time. Just like in the season South Park addressed it, where the two rednecks which were tie-ins for Trey and Matt say that it'd blow over in a couple years "like last time".
> 
> The only reason why this is happening at Google is because they have way too much money to spend and instead of using it in an intelligent manner, they hired someone who's way too concerned with being inclusive of minorities and started spending all that money to hire lesser qualified people who cannot work as well as they can bitch for the whole day long about non-issues.
> 
> ...


Which was one of the general points of the Damore memo. They cheapen themselves when they act like this.


----------



## Particle Bored (Jan 27, 2018)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> It is for the purpose of discussing the political culture of the area.  You could widen it to Southern California, look at Hollywood as another example.  It's not just a consequence of being a social media company... and I think you're kind of stretching the definition of "social media" here but I can see your point.  It's just easier to see this happen in "social media" companies because they are involved with human behavior and would be more in a position to punish the end user for wrongthink.
> 
> It doesn't really matter what the actual workers do.  The people that run the shit are the idiots.   However, a lot of them are.  Here's a graphic for people that thought Damore shouldn't have been fired:
> View attachment 368371
> ...


Your chart kind of makes my point, in that half those companies are HQ in SF (Amazon is actually Seattle, so...), and it doesn't include Hitachi, Intel, Seagate, Hynix, Flextronics, Agilent, Phillips, etc.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 27, 2018)

Particle Bored said:


> Your chart kind of makes my point, in that half those companies are HQ in SF (Amazon is actually Seattle, so...), and it doesn't include Hitachi, Intel, Seagate, Hynix, Flextronics, Agilent, Phillips, etc.



Well, fair enough on that part.  I'd like to see how those company cultures are, I hear nothing from them one way or another.  I'm not gonna concede the point just yet, but I could definitely be wrong.  But, I know there's more in the San Fran area that are like that.  Mozilla, Github, Patreon, Paypal, Lyft as mentioned before, Netflix sorta, Yahoo! may have targeted men for firing specifically, then there's a host of smaller video game companies crammed with faggots.  Maybe it's not Silicon Valley per se, but segments of it.   Regardless, the state of California, as least the southern half, just needs to be wiped off the the face of the earth.

As far as Sony and other Japanese/Korean companies go I'd be a bit less worried about them, they seem to be more resistant to that shit.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> I disagree:
> 
> View attachment 368379



It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## nad7155 (Jan 27, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.



For such a smart cookie, this plain sucks.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2018)

nad7155 said:


> For such a smart cookie, this plain sucks.



Jihad on you!


----------



## nad7155 (Jan 27, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Jihad on you!




Kengle already converted me.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 27, 2018)

Found the answer to that dog collar question:





https://pyxy.dreamwidth.org/
http://archive.fo/DcV4c


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 27, 2018)

Particle Bored said:


> 10% black and Hispanic engineers are too busy being competent to give a shit



>competent blacks


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 27, 2018)

>win the nobel prize for autism
>get invited to google hq
>go through to the fancy boardroom and sit down
>liz walks in
>super nervous so try to make small talk about appearance
>"h-hey, that's a nice collar"
>"thanks, my poly trans wife gave it to me to mark me as her property"





@Null
woof woof

http://invinciblehymn.tumblr.com/
http://archive.fo/mC4dD


----------



## GethN7 (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm all for giving Liz a full thread. Not only is Liz checking off everything in the lolcow handbook, they seem to think certain people who do things in public have a right to not be talked about.

That's bullshit. You do something other people can witness in public, you surrendered your privacy rights right there, and if it makes you look bad, that's on you.

Besides, who knows what other kinds of crazy we might turn up.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 27, 2018)

confirmed 4 bronies















https://rawrienstein.tumblr.com/pos...iendship-hey-yall-its-after?is_related_post=1
http://archive.fo/QSfxK

(I think that tumblr belongs to like one of their girlfriends or something, I have no idea because they're like married but have girlfriends or something idk, but the hymn tumblr is Elizabeth's wife. It says Liz is their metamour which is some poly term for your partner's partner.)


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 27, 2018)

"nearly infinite labor supply by getting young men to spend a few hours a day harassing SJWs"

lol


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 27, 2018)

Funny how trannies always fall into the same stereotypes.  tumblr shit, MLP, most of them don't have some brain mismatch or whatever, they're just fucking insufferable narcissists engaging in fantasy play and acting out some fetish.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Jan 27, 2018)

BUILD THE WALL (around Silicon Valley)


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 27, 2018)

Brony power word: "Gizmo Gadget"




https://twitter.com/stillinbeta/status/946745811588866050
http://archive.fo/gtsV9


----------



## GethN7 (Jan 27, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> Brony power word: "Gizmo Gadget"
> 
> View attachment 368642
> https://twitter.com/stillinbeta/status/946745811588866050
> http://archive.fo/gtsV9



Rat King thread when?


----------



## ___- (Jan 27, 2018)

CharlesBarkley said:


> It will change after they hire Indians amass on H1Bs and kick out all the tranny/SJWs after more nonstop drama in corporate.
> 
> In twenty years, expect a ton of fat sad men wearing dresses or tumblr snowflakes to be unemployed. On last days trying to start a Marxist political group but eventually falling to heart attacks or diabities. Could have saved that tech job cash and gotten early retirement, but instead lived in the most expensive areas of CA and pissed it all away.


Damn it will feel good when this diversity boon is over and I can walk in as an average white guy and be fawned over for being competent and not insane in the future job market.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jan 27, 2018)

DL'ded Duck Duck Go. I like it so far.


----------



## Lysol (Jan 27, 2018)

Miel67 said:


> DL'ded Duck Duck Go. I like it so far.



DuckDuckGo's owner was involved in selling user info from a service they previously ran, and iirc was taken to court over it.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 27, 2018)

I fucking love the Medievaltimes bot on Twitter:


----------



## Lysol (Jan 27, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> I fucking love the Medievaltimes bot on Twitter:



What does TDOR mean? Also Medieval Times fucking owns.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 27, 2018)

Lysol said:


> What does TDOR mean? Also Medieval Times fucking owns.



Transgender day of rememberance


----------



## Lysol (Jan 27, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> Transgender day of rememberance



Day of remembrance for fucking what? They've only been around for ~40 years, it isn't like they died in a war (for the right to be trans) or anything.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 27, 2018)

Lysol said:


> Day of remembrance for fucking what? They've only been around for ~40 years, it isn't like they died in a war (for the right to be trans) or anything.



idk but sounds like the kind of ocassion one would go to Medieval Times for. Pretty rude that they didn't even respond to Medieval Times with their offer of a discount.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jan 27, 2018)

Lysol said:


> Day of remembrance for fucking what? They've only been around for ~40 years, it isn't like they died in a war (for the right to be trans) or anything.


Trannies who made the right choice and an hero'ed.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 28, 2018)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> I'm confused.  You linked a picture of a dog???


He a good boy.


----------



## DrunkJoe (Jan 28, 2018)

If your carrying a gun get carry insurance.  Honestly with how anti gun DAs are, the PC agenda being trannies atm if your were forced to shoot this crazy troon it could get stupid fast.  Also it triggers leftists.  Carry insurance is murder insurance to them.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 28, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> Brony power word: "Gizmo Gadget"


https://www.fimfiction.net/story/80010/1/friendship-is-recursive/632111
https://mlpforums.com/topic/86101-fanfic-idea/


 
https://feardakez.deviantart.com/art/Fan-Art-Gizmo-Gadget-384134606


----------



## Donbasstard (Jan 28, 2018)

Ohh fanfic ship idea: Liz Fong-Jones in a subservient and submissive relationship with Damore where he (Damore) forces him(LF-J) to work for 70 cents on the dollar and have Damore dictate memos for him to type.


----------



## Incredible Crisis (Jan 28, 2018)

Lysol said:


> Day of remembrance for fucking what? They've only been around for ~40 years, it isn't like they died in a war (for the right to be trans) or anything.



I thought there were cases found in history of trans people.

Or, if you want to Labelle it up, they ruled society with a benevolent hand before men took their voice away .


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 28, 2018)

"muh sham marriage"




http://web.archive.org/web/20100228...009/04/28/thoughts-on-school-advice#sidebar-1


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 28, 2018)

CatParty said:


> https://www.fimfiction.net/story/80010/1/friendship-is-recursive/632111
> https://mlpforums.com/topic/86101-fanfic-idea/
> View attachment 370243
> https://feardakez.deviantart.com/art/Fan-Art-Gizmo-Gadget-384134606



I saw that profile earlier, but I'm pretty sure its not them because its a UK user.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 28, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> Found the answer to that dog collar question:



So he's a disgusting, depraved, degenerate pervert.  How shocking!  I certainly didn't see this coming.

He literally even wears an emblem of degeneracy and perversion into his workplace. 

Fucking disgusting.



neger psykolog said:


> I fucking love the Medievaltimes bot on Twitter:
> View attachment 368676
> 
> View attachment 368677



Oh fuck you Jong Fones.  If transphobia killed I wouldn't even be looking at your nasty ass skanky troon face.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 28, 2018)

GethN7 said:


> Rat King thread when?



I don't know enough about the rat king lore to make the thread myself, so I'd ask anyone who does to make the thread. Feel free to use anything I've posted with or without attribution (i dont care).

For the record I don't really care about Liz because she works at Google or because she's transgender* or because she wears a dog collar to work. I only care that she misused her work email to try and scare the shit out of a VPS provider in order to get this site closed.

* = I believe in the concept of two consenting adults, however since they're in a polyamorous relationship that means its the law of three consenting adults. That doesn't mean I'm above taking jabs at their personal lives because even if its legal it can still be funny (lol I wonder if they mix up their dog collars with their slave collars, imagine the dinner party conversations)


----------



## Positron (Jan 28, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> Found the answer to that dog collar question:
> 
> View attachment 368509



This is Phil (ADF) level of disgusting.



GethN7 said:


> Rat King thread when?


Does he have any contact with the more famous Rats (or, at minimum, TransLifeLines)?  Just a solitary crazy tranny doesn't qualify as member of the Kingdom.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 28, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> * = I believe in the concept of two consenting adults, however since they're in a polyamorous relationship that means its the law of three consenting adults.



I'm totally fine with what people do in their private lives but when they're basically showing up at their jobs, where other people work, waving around dildos in both hands and screaming about what perverts they are, I get kind of sick of them.  

Keep your private life private, you fucking degenerates.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jan 28, 2018)

How long before Lizzo here rants on this thread only to get fired for it?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 28, 2018)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> Funny how trannies always fall into the same stereotypes.  tumblr shit, MLP, most of them don't have some brain mismatch or whatever, they're just fucking insufferable narcissists engaging in fantasy play and acting out some fetish.



I'm gonna interject here. The ACTIVIST Trannies fall into these stereotypes. Which say's to me the "Activists" are not actually transexual. They are pathological narcissists.  Like Chris-Chan, or this Fong fella. When your overarching desire is to be shown off to the world, to get attention by any means necessary, chopping off your dick and wearing a dress might seem like a sweet deal. Especially in today's culture where you can then claim power as an "Activist" and tell people what to do after you have done it.

There needs to be a very clear delineation between idiots like Fong or Wu, and people with actual Gender Dysphoria. Gender Dysphoria is actually no joke, and is usually triggered by either crippling depression, or post-traumatic stress. i.e, the guy (or girl) gets raped as a small child, or is bullied constantly as a child. Those sorts of things. In most cases, and this is how its supposed to go, a trained clinician can treat the underlying depression/trauma and the dysphoria resolves itself. As it is symptomatic of larger problems and not "the" problem itself.

In fact nobody has "just" Gender Dysphoria except in rare circumstances. It is largely a symptomatic result (Like a Fever) rather then the causal agent. It used to be a very rare scenario where a Doctor would prescribe gender transition as a method of treatment. Usually only for intractable cases. And in that scenario, part of the treatment was to socialize the patient to their new gender role to the point where they would be indistinguishable from being anything other then what they present as. And for most people who transition, this is the goal. The exception being these "Activists".

And the worst part? Gender Transition as a base treatment never resolves the CAUSE of the Dysphoria. Like the the severe depression, or PTSD. Those won't go away just because the penis is removed and the patient is wearing a dress. So it is not surprising the rate of suicide is so high among Transexuals.


----------



## Lysol (Jan 28, 2018)

mindlessobserver said:


> snip



I'm gonna go out on a limb here, but I think most of the folks here understand this.


----------



## AFarewellToBlarms (Jan 28, 2018)

keksz said:


> malicious rogue Google employees



"rogue"


----------



## CatParty (Jan 28, 2018)

You just know that fong and Kevin batman are the tip of the google lolcow iceberg.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 28, 2018)

The Great Chandler said:


> How long before Lizzo here rants on this thread only to get fired for it?



Based upon what I've read from her that isn't her MO, I doubt she'll even react. That doesn't mean she won't say broad-ranging stuff which is dumb.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 28, 2018)

CatParty said:


> You just know that fong and Kevin batman are the tip of the google lolcow iceberg.



Its been said before, but bears saying again. The Discovery phase when Damores lawyers can issue subpoenas for Googles internal memos, emails, and recordings is going to be amazing.


----------



## Particle Bored (Jan 28, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> I'm totally fine with what people do in their private lives but when they're basically showing up at their jobs, where other people work, waving around dildos in both hands and screaming about what perverts they are, I get kind of sick of them.
> 
> Keep your private life private, you fucking degenerates.


I think I found this posted on the Farms somewhere:


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 28, 2018)

mindlessobserver said:


> Its been said before, but bears saying again. The Discovery phase when Damores lawyers can issue subpoenas for Googles internal memos, emails, and recordings is going to be amazing.



IMHO, Google doesn't really need to do much except sit back and let the subpeonas happen. They'll end up having no interest in fighting the argument to the ends of the earth. They'll win by doing nothing. Even if they have to pay a billion dollar fine it'll be a small price to pay to stop the bullshit.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 28, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> Even if they have to pay a billion dollar fine it'll be a small price to pay to stop the bullshit.



I'm okay with this. I would very much like to see Damore and others to use this as seed money for creating some competition to JewTube, Twatter, etc. There are a lot of heavy hitters in this sphere who would definitely be instrumental in helping it get off the ground. If Null can build a community of paranoid schizophrenic fucktards who are constantly waiting for the next tranny to shit his pants in public from his mom's basement, I'm sure Damore can do slightly better.


----------



## keksz (Jan 28, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> Even if they have to pay a billion dollar fine it'll be a small price to pay to stop the bullshit.



I'm more aligned with a point someone else made on the thread prior (or the other thread): _even if they lose_, the discovery phase of the trial is going to bring out so much dirt on Google and the depths of Googley culture and its toxicity that it'll become a main talking point on the whole SJW/PC culture debate. If so, it would hurt Google's reputation more than any amount of money can compensate for.



Peace and Harmony said:


> a community of paranoid schizophrenic fucktards



I find this highly offensive (you forgot to use my preferred pronouns).


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 28, 2018)

Peace and Harmony said:


> I'm okay with this. I would very much like to see Damore and others to use this as seed money for creating some competition to JewTube, Twatter, etc. There are a lot of heavy hitters in this sphere who would definitely be instrumental in helping it get off the ground. If Null can build a community of paranoid schizophrenic fucktards who are constantly waiting for the next tranny to shit his pants in public from his mom's basement, I'm sure Damore can do slightly better.



Well from what I can see of the entire case in general, it only exists because they allowed a lot more freedom from their employees than most other companies. The fault being that it probably causes huge holes in productivity.

A company as big as Google can probably afford to throw away a big slice of productivity if it gets them the most bizarre employees who make crazy ass shit that changes the world. Its not like they just succeeded in changing the nature of search on the internet, they've been a complete game changer with everything from mapping to videos to email.

Allowing such a high level of freedom also has its costs when you have to pick and choose what is appropriate and what isn't. In this case, by going after the white male dude (whether its warranted or not) it'll have the effect of exposing a lot of the inner culture from those wacky people that fill up Google HQ.

I don't really agree that there are too many issues with JewTube from a technology perspective, unfortunately when it comes to copyright and advertisers, Google has to play ball. A lot of the anger that is directed towards Google because of YouTube should rather be directed towards the existance of copyright itself (which has been strengthened hugely by companies such as Disney).



keksz said:


> I'm more aligned with a point someone else made on the thread prior (or the other thread): _even if they lose_, the discovery phase of the trial is going to bring out so much dirt on Google and the depths of Googley culture and its toxicity that it'll become a main talking point on the whole SJW/PC culture debate. If so, it would hurt Google's reputation more than any amount of money can compensate for.



I personally disagree with that, because at the end of the day Google is a technology company (which is now Alphabet, so technically its removed from its roots a bit). It's not a government, senator or lobbyist. People have tried to use it for their own purposes to try and experiment with the boundaries of what is and isn't acceptable and should they fail what will still remain is one of the largest technology companies.

I can't really fault Google too much because at the end of the day what they allowed from their employees is fairly unique and unprecedented. I wouldn't say they've never made a mistake in their existance or that nothing they do is ever wrong, but their approach is far better for learning and improving things than most other entitites.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 28, 2018)

Google "culture" is shit.  It's a fucking disease.  Anywhere you get penalized for showing up to work, actually doing work, and being normal, but some fucked up idiot shows up and gets rewarded for being a disgusting pervert in full bondage gear, that's just fucked.

Most Americans don't want to live in that shitty culture of decadence and decay.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 28, 2018)

To further expand upon my point, the _cost_ that is easy to see is that the "culture" of employees like Liz and others bring may be detrimentle in the short term.

But in the long term this is what Google is probably looking at (my opinion anyway):
https://scholar.google.com/citations?user=CQo6ehIAAAAJ&hl=en

Also this is the dumbest fucking patent I've ever seen:


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 28, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Google "culture" is shit.  It's a fucking disease.  Anywhere you get penalized for showing up to work, actually doing work, and being normal, but some fucked up idiot shows up and gets rewarded for being a disgusting pervert in full bondage gear, that's just fucked.
> 
> Most Americans don't want to live in that shitty culture of decadence and decay.



Wow, can't you see that the Googely way is the future? Its because of Problematic MEN like you that I feel afraid to walk around in public wearing my fetish outfit, or being stopped from using the ladies room because I woke up this morning I felt my gender identity was more woman then man today.  You need to shut up and listen more man. (This is what they actually believe)


----------



## Wargarbl (Jan 28, 2018)

RE: USA Today article with a Farms shout-out and troons insisting Google should "do more to protect them"

What the fuck is Google supposed to do? Kindly remind everyone that posting every disturbing detail of their deviant existence on a company-wide forum may result in public embarrassment? Screenshots aren't really traceable or preventable, but over-sharing on a work forum is if you have a shred of self-discipline and dignity. So probably a lost cause.

Complain about privacy while publicly posting your degeneracy at work. Makes sense.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 28, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Anywhere you get penalized for showing up to work, actually doing work, and being normal, but some fucked up idiot shows up and gets rewarded for being a disgusting pervert in full bondage gear, that's just fucked.



I think there is something to be said about a "work culture" that is basically hands off when you're trying to develop cutting edge shit that 99% of humanity can't even conceptualise, let alone create. I tend to agree with John McAfee (lol) when he wrote in 2016:

So why don't the best hackers on the planet work for the FBI? Because the FBI will not hire anyone with a 24-inch purple mohawk, 10-gauge ear piercings, a tattooed face, who demands to smoke weed while working, and won't accept less than a half million dollars a year.​
The caveat here of course is that these weed-smoking degenerates need to actually have the phenomenal in-built talent that will enable them to solve the problems that are dumped in front of them and not just be fucking useless cross-dressing abominations who jack off to MLP in the office when they're not hogging the campus breakfast bar.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 28, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Google "culture" is shit. It's a fucking disease. Anywhere you get penalized for showing up to work, actually doing work, and being normal, but some fucked up idiot shows up and gets rewarded for being a disgusting pervert in full bondage gear, that's just fucked.



That's probably because the CEOs and executives counting their trillions of dollars don't give a shit about either side of the argument and let the children play at trying to change the world while hookers inject them with narcotics on their luxury yachts:
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/07/09/google-exec-hayes-killed-by-call-girl/12422797/

No matter how important anyone thinks they are, they're just small cogs in a big machine. Writing angry letters (on either side of the camp) is a practically fruitless exercise.

The ball pit is there, _you don't have to play in it.
_


Peace and Harmony said:


> he caveat here of course is that these weed-smoking degenerates need to actually have the phenomenal in-built talent that will enable them to solve the problems that are dumped in front of them and not just be fucking useless cross-dressing abominations who jack off to MLP in the office when they're not hogging the campus breakfast bar.



The other point McAffee seems to have not mentioned is that humans "want for more". If you hire people who are too good then they'll leave and start their own businesses.

With the relative freedom that many tech employees have, its easy for them to become rich and have enough financial independence to leave and start their own shit (and there are _plenty_ of examples of this)

A good example if you don't want to use people who live alternative lifestyles (i.e. LGBTQ etc) is autists. There's a good number of companies who specifically_ want _autists for their unique abilities and throughput when it comes to certain situations. The thing is they don't work so well with the other employees, so they have to be more accepting to their needs to get access to da bounty of autism.


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Jan 28, 2018)

CatParty said:


> @Null add USA Today
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2018/01/26/google-diversity-culture-war/1071107001/


https://archive.fo/mMl4g
archive link
your guys' choice to replace real link or not


----------



## Atomtetsuwan2002 (Jan 28, 2018)

@Warsmith Kroeger:  What do you mean, Like?  They ARE Mentally Ill...


----------



## Atomtetsuwan2002 (Jan 28, 2018)

Warsmith Kroeger:  What do you mean, LIKE?  They ARE Mentally Ill...


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 28, 2018)

Wargarbl said:


> RE: USA Today article with a Farms shout-out and troons insisting Google should "do more to protect them"
> 
> What the fuck is Google supposed to do? Kindly remind everyone that posting every disturbing detail of their deviant existence on a company-wide forum may result in public embarrassment? Screenshots aren't really traceable or preventable, but over-sharing on a work forum is if you have a shred of self-discipline and dignity. So probably a lost cause.
> 
> Complain about privacy while publicly posting your degeneracy at work. Makes sense.



Google should protect them from themselves.  Put them all in one room, promise them a sex toy seminar with free assless chaps, and then just pipe in the Zyklon-Z-9000 (the mega upgraded version of the gas used in the holocaust).  Yes, that'll do it.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 28, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> To further expand upon my point, the _cost_ that is easy to see is that the "culture" of employees like Liz and others bring may be detrimentle in the short term.
> 
> But in the long term this is what Google is probably looking at (my opinion anyway):
> https://scholar.google.com/citations?user=CQo6ehIAAAAJ&hl=en
> ...


Congradulations, Zhen, you invented on-disk DLC for desktops.


----------



## keksz (Jan 28, 2018)

Wargarbl said:


> What the fuck is Google supposed to do?



If they were a serious company, socially, they would instruct their employees not to shout names at each other on internal company networks, not harass each other regardless of political stance/race/creed, not maintain blacklists based on such characteristics and basically just work first and keep social issues on the background. I'm sure that's what their lawyers have been telling them for a little while now, trying not to turn the Damore trial into a witch-hunt where Google is burned at the stake.

Of course, by this point all the managers are full looneys (or at least look like) and when the people piloting the ship are complete wackos, all hope is lost. It's too late now to do anything short of firing all the people who engage in toxic behavior- and even though that would be a very good portion of their worker base, it just might happen depending on how big the Damore trial turns out to be.


----------



## Particle Bored (Jan 28, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> Well from what I can see of the entire case in general, it only exists because they allowed a lot more freedom from their employees than most other companies. The fault being that it probably causes huge holes in productivity.
> 
> A company as big as Google can probably afford to throw away a big slice of productivity if it gets them the most bizarre employees who make crazy ass shit that changes the world. Its not like they just succeeded in changing the nature of search on the internet, they've been a complete game changer with everything from mapping to videos to email.
> 
> ...


Google spent over $18mil in 2017 on lobbying. And whether or not they are "government" is somewhat debatable. (PRISM etc).


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 28, 2018)

Peace and Harmony said:


> I think there is something to be said about a "work culture" that is basically hands off when you're trying to develop cutting edge shit that 99% of humanity can't even conceptualise, let alone create. I tend to agree with John McAfee (lol) when he wrote in 2016:
> 
> So why don't the best hackers on the planet work for the FBI? Because the FBI will not hire anyone with a 24-inch purple mohawk, 10-gauge ear piercings, a tattooed face, who demands to smoke weed while working, and won't accept less than a half million dollars a year.​



McAfee, of course, is a walking example of exactly that crazy motherfucker.

A useless cocksucking troon like Jiz Fong-Lones, though, is just an example of a completely useless cocksucking troon.



neger psykolog said:


> Also this is the dumbest fucking patent I've ever seen:
> View attachment 370450



So it's basically a complete fucking piece of shit that wastes space on my hard drive for shit that I didn't want and didn't ask for, without my permission.

Great job troon.  I need that like I need my cock chopped off.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jan 28, 2018)

Lysol said:


> DuckDuckGo's owner was involved in selling user info from a service they previously ran, and iirc was taken to court over it.


Dammit!!


----------



## Positron (Jan 28, 2018)

Wargarbl said:


> RE: USA Today article with a Farms shout-out and troons insisting Google should "do more to protect them"


This is exactly why LGBT are being increasing reviled.  When everyone is practically prostrating to them and treating them as the Second Coming, they keep demanding we do more still.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 29, 2018)

how to start a rat king in google








> Do you work for a tech company and want your management to oppose Trump's policies more strongly? Liz Fong-Jones explains how she successfully changed high-level management policies at a large company by organizing tech workers.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm baffled why these large corporations go out of their way to hire (and cater to the whims of) quasi-Marxist anarchistic agitators?  Wait, no I'm not--one simple explanation, Kali Yuga.  We were promised the Age of Aquarius, but we get this shit instead. The meteor that wiped out the dinosaurs came to the party way too soon.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Jan 29, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> To further expand upon my point, the _cost_ that is easy to see is that the "culture" of employees like Liz and others bring may be detrimentle in the short term.
> 
> But in the long term this is what Google is probably looking at (my opinion anyway):
> https://scholar.google.com/citations?user=CQo6ehIAAAAJ&hl=en
> ...



How can you patent something like this, at least as a process?

FWIW, I remember reading a company history of IBM and somewhere in the book they discussed how this is exactly what they did to their mainframes in the 1960s and 1970s. You'd the sell the "big iron" to a bank or insurance company with all kinds of unpurchased features installed but locked down. And send someone out to unlock them when the computer's buyer decided they needed some unavailable feature or other.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 29, 2018)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> How can you patent something like this, at least as a process?
> 
> FWIW, I remember reading a company history of IBM and somewhere in the book they discussed how this is exactly what they did to their mainframes in the 1960s and 1970s. You'd the sell the "big iron" to a bank or insurance company with all kinds of unpurchased features installed but locked down. And send someone out to unlock them when the computer's buyer decided they needed some unavailable feature or other.



The validity of patents like that is a huge and longstanding issue in the tech world.

Basically any major company like Google, Microsoft, Apple spend billions of filing patents for pretty much anything and everything. That's how Apple ended up with a patent for "rounded corners" for its iPhones.

So even companies that have gone broke over the years, like Yahoo, still have massive patent portfolios.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 29, 2018)

Short story is, patent offices don't care and aren't staffed with super knowledgeable people on technical details and these companies file patents as instruments of warfare in the courtroom to find an "in" to sue someone if they need to.  Doesn't matter if it's valid or not, they know the suit is enough of a deterrent and can get smaller companies and individuals to fold.  They can also file suit in districts that are more favorable to the patentholder so they can bully people into paying them money with this shit.  It's just all manner of garbage.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## keksz (Jan 29, 2018)

To be completely fair, this doesn't happen to people who don't make themselves a huge target by broadcasting to everyone on Twitter that they are worthy of the harassing and are going to keep reeeeeing milk about it the more they are put under fire. I'm not saying strong women, transpeople or minorities should learn to keep quiet either (which is Googley culture's modus operandi) - just that if you work professionally, chances of you being targeted by trolls lower down to pretty close to 0%. 

Making a big deal out of harassment is only to be counterproductive and raise the chances to 100% of people continuing to harass you - but you actually know that and thrive on it, don't you?

In the end, if you managed to become a target for trolls, you're only hurting your own ability to do your job, the same way a carpenter who cuts off his finger is going to have a hard time continuing to work at the same level as before. Ultimately, it just means you're incompetent at your job.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 29, 2018)

keksz said:


> To be completely fair, this doesn't happen to people who don't make themselves a huge target by broadcasting to everyone on Twitter that they are worthy of the harassing and are going to keep reeeeeing tard cum about it the more they are put under fire. I'm not saying strong women, transpeople or minorities should learn to keep quiet either (which is Googley culture's modus operandi) - just that if you work professionally, chances of you being targeted by trolls lower down to pretty close to 0%.
> 
> Making a big deal out of harassment is only to be counterproductive and raise the chances to 100% of people continuing to harass you - but you actually know that and thrive on it, don't you?
> 
> In the end, if you managed to become a target for trolls, you're only hurting your own ability to do your job, the same way a carpenter who cuts off his finger is going to have a hard time continuing to work at the same level as before. Ultimately, it just means you're incompetent at your job.




The best (IMO) explanation is that their zeal and fervor is, psychologically, the exact same as the desire for martyrdom by early Christians during the Roman Empire.


----------



## Good Father (Jan 29, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Sadly, indexing the entire Web is so resource intensive it takes a megacorporation to do it. The only way Google will be upended is if some popular, easy to use distributed method of indexing is created and adopted by millions of people, such that each computer using it contributes resources to the indexing tasks and the database is itself distributed redundantly over millions of computers, rather than by gigantic server farms.


As it happens, such tools already exist.  There are competitors such as Searx which not only make their services available without information track, but which being open source permit users to install private instances of their own.  Searx is not the only option, but seems to be the best so far; https://searx.me is a public instance.

Is it as good as Google?  Fuck no, Google has dumped a whole lot of add money they earned by data merchanting into developing their search engine.  But, at some point, people will need to take some personal fucking responsibility and not be faggots who take the quick and easy path every damned time if they don't want creatures like Fong-Jones calling the shots twenty years from now.  Every search done on Google is an increase in their knowledge base, an improvement of their service, and a donation of collected information.

There's another angle to this:  search engines are a massive convenience, but not a necessary one.  The web existed before webcrawlers, and it functioned.  It could be argued that it functioned better then than now, there was very little centralization and people used webrings -- collections of links of similar sites -- as a way of creating paths of navigation.  There was no 800lb gorilla in the room, people had to go looking for things themselves or ask other people.  It was less efficient than the internet that webcrawler, Altavista, Ask Jeeves, Yahoo, and later Google helped create.  It was also far, far less vulnerable to domination through control of access points such as Google.


----------



## Gorilla Tessellator (Jan 31, 2018)

I think these motherfuckers must be very annoying for real females software engineers.

Think about it:

due to square jaw nobody could mistake it for a female so it gains advantage from male stereotypes
it looks Asian and everybody knows that Asians are computer and math geniuses 
it claims its female, and try to tell him he is not so on top of all the above it gains points for being a woman
you are not allowed to criticize a tranny in any way, so stellar performance reviews are a must 
I sometimes wonder if the memo itself wasn't an attempt to reduce this unfair advantage of trannies, because it's obvious that if you have two skilled coders, a tranny will win as a fake "woman".


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 31, 2018)

Gorilla Tessellator said:


> I sometimes wonder if the memo itself wasn't an attempt to reduce this unfair advantage of trannies, because it's obvious that if you have two skilled coders, a tranny will win as a fake "woman".



The tranny has extra oppression points.  So you hire the tranny instead of the woman, you can pad your fake statistics about your "diversity" and still have nothing but a bunch of dudes working there.


----------



## Gorilla Tessellator (Jan 31, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> The tranny has extra oppression points.  So you hire the tranny instead of the woman, you can pad your fake statistics about your "diversity" and still have nothing but a bunch of dudes working there.



I know it's impossible in current climate, but I wish we knew the real statistics...

Edit:

I forgot about another thing in my bullet points: tranny is not going to have a baby, and everybody knows it, so it's a "woman" but without any disadvantages that go with being female.


----------



## Null (Jan 31, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> The tranny has extra oppression points.  So you hire the tranny instead of the woman, you can pad your fake statistics about your "diversity" and still have nothing but a bunch of dudes working there.


This is so fucking true you have no idea. Actually, you might.

I would say the representation of transsexuals in technology _surprasses_ women. That is not bullshit. Even fucking @KatsuKitty works professionally as a developer and is now claiming to be a woman.

It's _all of them_. Women, psychologically, rarely desire to sit in front of a computer for 18 hours a day. I've been working on our migration to XF2 recently. You know what that looks like?


Spoiler










Fun right? Not really. It's just something I do.





See this bitch? You think she wants to sit in front of a computer and focus on code all day? No. She can manage schedules and handle emails and _priority action-item agenda lists_, because that sort of shit is what she's comfortable with, but women don't like to be put into a situation where if they don't sit down and do it hours at a time it never, ever gets done. Very few actually do.

So you need women in your work force and you want a tax break, but you also need someone who can sit and write code. What is the solution to this question?






And really, all trannies I think about have some form of technical experience. Nina Chaubal, Nekoarc, Laurelai, Katsu, etc they are all this weird hybrid of woman/man/software developer.


AND THAT'S WHY I KNOW THEY'RE COMING FROM ME KEEP THOSE FUCKING SOYBEANS OUT OF MY FUCKIN FACE


----------



## Gorilla Tessellator (Jan 31, 2018)

What if this Damore character was smarter than we think? He wrote the memo as a way to expose/counteract this fraud (let's face it it's a fucking fraud to promote XY man as a woman, and to say that you are doing it for women), and he could not write it explicitly. (he might be a sperg, but even spergs know that questioning womanhood of a tranny is the worst type of wrongthink)

Now,  in the discovery phase, I hope the question of percentage of trannies counted as biological women can somehow slip through...


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Feb 20, 2018)

Gorilla Tessellator said:


> What if this Damore character was smarter than we think? He wrote the memo as a way to expose/counteract this fraud (let's face it it's a fucking fraud to promote XY man as a woman, and to say that you are doing it for women), and he could not write it explicitly. (he might be a sperg, but even spergs know that questioning womanhood of a tranny is the worst type of wrongthink)
> 
> Now,  in the discovery phase, I hope the question of percentage of trannies counted as biological women can somehow slip through...



Nah, Damore's kinda dopey.  Not for what he said, exactly, but because Damore actually thought he could say that stuff and get away with it.  Doesn't matter if it's true, because what's true or not doesn't matter.  Public perception and control are everything in these situations.  He's kinda aspergersy for thinking he could have an "open discussion" anywhere, but especially at a giant San Fran company.


----------



## keksz (Feb 20, 2018)

Fully agreed but also put yourself in his shoes: he seemed to have enough potential for climbing the ladder but was seeing "diverse" people get preferential treatment all the time, with his own sex and race being a hindrance to him inside the company, regardless of his many spotless employee reviews.

At some point he thought to himself: "well, if I'm going to be stuck here as a peon forever, watching less competent people get promoted, because I'm born part of an unprivileged majority, I might as well stir the bucket and try to make an image for myself here as a conscious citizen also but with my own spin on things." His chances for career growth were already slim (or at least unrepresentative of his potential), by all accounts - he might as well kick the bucket and see what gives and if the result turned out to be sour he goes to find a more career-friendly workplace for his race and sex.

Turns out Google ended up giving him a new opportunity: sue the company for millions of dollars in potential punitive damage alone, plus pain and suffering, unlawful firing and whatever else they can slap on top of it. You could say again that Damore is derpy for actually taking the case instead of quietly walking away to greener pastures - and you'd be completely right - but by golly he's doing it! And he might actually have a chance of winning... If things go well for him in the end, an autistic winner is still a winner, you know what I mean?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 20, 2018)

keksz said:


> Turns out Google ended up giving him a new opportunity: sue the company for millions of dollars in potential punitive damage alone, plus pain and suffering, unlawful firing and whatever else they can slap on top of it. You could say again that Damore is derpy for actually taking the case instead of quietly walking away to greener pastures - and you'd be completely right - but by golly he's doing it! And he might actually have a chance of winning... If things go well for him in the end, an autistic winner is still a winner, you know what I mean?



Considering he has one of the preeminent Republican lawyers in the state on his side, he could easily land in some political think tank as their data guy, although possibly something Libertarian is more to his taste.  As much as people have portrayed that thing he wrote as the virtual equivalent of Mein Kampf, it was fairly middle of the road right/libertarian material.


----------



## Wy4M (Apr 5, 2020)

neger psykolog said:


> Found the answer to that dog collar question:
> 
> View attachment 368509
> 
> ...





neger psykolog said:


> Found the answer to that dog collar question:
> 
> View attachment 368509
> 
> ...



Apologies to resurrect an old thread.

In the 1st sentence 'I have a pet', 'a pet' points to a URL http://www.leptoquark.net/~elly/liz-collar.jpg It's a dead link but can be found on Archive.org:


			Wayback Machine
		

http://archive.md/wip/guoir (Yep, I archive www.archive.org too as once in a while things disappear there too)


Also:
In 2007, somewhere in June or July Liz Fong-Jones travelled to Thailand to have an SRS (Sex reassignment surgery) aka a Neo-Vagina and some of it can
be read on his personal blog. 



Spoiler: Some explanation about neo-vaginas



Fyi - The word Neo-Vagina sounds great and futuristic and all trannies think that this will be the final thing to do to get accepted. But in regality it's much 
closer to a 2nd asshole than to a vagina. 



On top of that the body keeps threating this for the rest of your live as a wound and wants to heal this and in order to prevent his neo-vag from closing the person 
has to shove a glass dildo in it aka dilating. Again, the rest of his life! The first 2 years this has to be done 3 times a day (morning 50min / afternoon 50 min / bedtime 50min = total 2.5 hours) with dilators who have different diameters between 20 and 32 mm. After these 2 years the person 'only' has to this 3 times a week and this for the rest of his life.
To give an better idea I added 



Because a part of the scrotum is used to build it, sometimes pubic hairs keep growing inside the neo-vagina and when dilating those hairs are pushed inside the top of it.
This causes a hairball and can cause an infection + horrible smell



There are also self lubricating neo-vaginas and in that case they attach part of the colon to it which produces the mucus lubrication. I don't know if it's save to
perform oral sex on that. I'm not interested to found out.





From 2007-10-23 until 2007-12-08:
http://web.archive.org/web/20090531135323/http://elizabeth.caltech.edu/personal/?pg=2 
http://archive.md/wip/IjK3I


From 2007-12-11 until 2009-04-28
http://web.archive.org/web/20090530025836/http://elizabeth.caltech.edu/personal 
http://archive.md/wip/inHz0


----------

